# Soy joven y he quedado hecho mierda mentalmente después de estos 2 años



## Squall Leonhart (22 Jul 2022)

Y sí esto es un poco hilo desahogo porque esto es un foro de mierda que se supone que es anónimo, no estoy troleando ni gano nada con ello.

Todo lo que ha venido pasando, me ha hundido poco a poco hasta dejarme sin ni siquiera energías para salir adelante.
El enorme miedo a contagiarse en 2020, porque igual no la palmas tú que eres joven, tienes miedo de tus padres, tus abuelos, tus tíos, ver como se alargaba todo sin fin, y como mentalmente te ibas a tomar por saco, encadenando cuadros de ansiedad. Perdida de amistades que no has vuelto a ver jamás, frustración de no poder realizar multitud de proyectos que tenías en mente, siento que he perdido la oportunidad de vivir experiencias vitales. Y mira que al principio me tome el primer confimamiento como una oportunidad para reinventarme y mejorar desde el encierro, pero con los meses acabe sucumbiendo.

Ahora aunque "se haya acabado", absolutamenete todo es negatividad, toxicidad brutal, mala hostia todo el día, quemadísimo de absolutamente todo, cero ganas de hacer absolutamente nada, ni siquiera salir a tomar algo. Encima la adicción al internet bestial, a las redes, desde el primer confinamiento.

También he notado como mucha gente tanto de mi entorno cercano como conocidos aparte del daño psicologico han quedado tocados físicamente, en 2 años han envejecido casi que 10, es brutalísimo, prefiero no pensar en eso porque es deprimente.


Tengo que empezar a limpiarme y sanarme porque o si no igual me vuelvo loco o me acaba pasando factura a la salud seriamente, y una de las primeras cosas es dejar de entrar en este foro de mierda, y no es coña, antes entrabas aquí para informarte y debatir seriamente sobre geopolítica y demas, ahora solo entras a insultar y descargarte porque no hay absolutamente nada interesante, se ha llenado de mermados mentales (sólo hay que ver el nuevo subforo), y te hace entrar en un círculo vicioso brutal de toxcicidad además del tiempo que tiras a la basura, en lugar de hacer nada mejor.


En fin, seguramente que más de uno que me lea, se sentirá más o menos identificado, saludos


----------



## InigoMontoya (22 Jul 2022)

A mi me salio una cara de belmez en la puerta del garaje de las malas vibraciones que hay


----------



## eL PERRO (22 Jul 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Ahora aunque "se haya acabado",



Llevamos este año mas muertos que en el 2020. Lo unico que se ha acabado, es el publicar los datos. Llevamos +40.000 muertos (y solo los oficiales) en lo que llevamos de año. Recuerda la que se lio por 200 muertos del 11M

Al que le toque que se joda y punto, pues no le importan los muertos absolutamente a nadie, siquiera a los hijos y cercanos de estos

¿Sabes lo que a mi de verdad me consume y no me deja vivir? Ver en que clase de jodida escoria se ha convertido el 99'99% de poblacion del mundo, y en especial la de este puto piojoso pais

- Gentuza que le da igual que quienes le dieron la vida se mueran ahogados en sus propias babas, pues ellos solo tienen interes en drogarse y zampar pollas

- Gentuza que se mata a pajas viendo como una puta horda mongola de mierda esta destrozando este continente, robandole sus tierras y cometiendo un genocidio de blancos

- Gentuza que se alegra de ver como todos y cada uno de los bosques que quedaban en este pais estan siendo calcinados por mafias de paletos hijos de la gran puta, y que aun encima tienen el puto cinismo de decir que lo que hay que hacer es talarlo todo y asi no se quema

Y solo son unos cuantos ejemplos. La sicopatia y la hijodelagranputez imperante es una puta agonia. No soy capaz de ver a gente, ni de hablar con antiguos conocidos a los que se hijos de la gran puta, o a los que se viciosos beodos de mierda sudapollas de todo. La sociedad se ha convertido en algo tan jodidamente venenoso que es algo de lo que huir

CABAÑA MAÑACA O MUERTE, hazme caso


----------



## Squall Leonhart (22 Jul 2022)

Si existiese una especie de monasterio-templo grecorromano mañaco, me metería de cabeza sin pensar por lo menos una temporada.


----------



## Humbaba El Terrible (22 Jul 2022)

Perdona, no me siento identificado contigo, es mas, todo lo contrario, pienso que he tenido suerte, durante la pandemia estaba prácticamente de vacaciones, y encima recibía mi sueldo, estaba mas tiempo en casa con mis hijos y esposa, follaba mas a menudo, y claro, disfrutaba todos los días de una buena comida y cena hecha en casa.

He tenido problemas de salud, y la maldita tercera dosis casi me manda al hoyo, pero doy gracias a dios de estar vivo.


----------



## .Kaikus (22 Jul 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Tengo que empezar a limpiarme y sanarme porque o si no igual me vuelvo loco o me acaba pasando factura a la salud seriamente, y una de las primeras cosas es dejar de entrar en este foro de mierda, y no es coña, antes entrabas aquí para informarte y debatir seriamente sobre geopolítica y demas, ahora solo entras a insultar y descargarte porque no hay absolutamente interesante, se ha llenado de mermados mentales (sólo hay que ver el nuevo subforo), y te hace entrar en un círculo vicioso brutal de toxcicidad además del tiempo que tiras a la basura, en lugar de hacer nada mejor.



Te estas haciendo mayor, Musso !!!.  

PD- Si tienes pasta, adopta una tia...


----------



## .Kaikus (22 Jul 2022)

Humbaba El Terrible dijo:


> Perdona, no me siento identificado contigo, es mas, todo lo contrario, pienso que he tenido suerte, durante la pandemia estaba prácticamente de vacaciones, y encima recibía mi sueldo, estaba mas tiempo en casa con mis hijos y esposa, follaba mas a menudo, y claro, disfrutaba todos los días de una buena comida y cena hecha en casa.
> 
> He tenido problemas de salud, y la maldita tercera dosis casi me manda al hoyo, pero doy gracias a dios de estar vivo.



A mi los dos años de confinamiento, no me han supuesto ningun sacrificio, vivo en el campo y he seguido haciendo vida normal al 99% y sin contagiarme ni una pvta vez.


----------



## imaginARIO (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## eL PERRO (22 Jul 2022)

No se si es posible esa guerra. Al menos no en estos momentos. Pero ya me conformaria con una especie de PUEBLO DE JAN ESCORPIO

Vease, gente que compartimos unos valores y una vision del mundo fundaramos una comunidad estilo AMIS. No me refiero con sus costumbres, sino con su modus operandi de montarse un mundo paralelo donde los dejen vivir en paz a su ritmo

Una comarca en algun sitio paradisiaco donde pudiera emigrar todo el que compartiera nuestros pensamientos. Llevar el estilo de vida que queremos. Tener una especie de monasterio donde pueda acudir gente que lo necesita a sanarse mentalmente. Donde hayan campamentos para chavales donde se los instruya y se los entrene. Una comarca pura y bella, con casas y barrios de postal, con bosques reforestados, con negocios prosperos, con gimnasios, con termas, con escuelas donde se eduque de verdad, con cosechas ecologicas. Un lugar que sea una puta aldea de asterix donde la ultima gente decente pueda unirse, apoyarse, y susbistir

Formar una comunidad que fuera la envidia de los demas, y por tanto, un ejemplo a seguir y a imitar


----------



## MAESE PELMA (22 Jul 2022)

me gustaría masturbarme en público


----------



## petro6 (22 Jul 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Llevamos este año mas muertos que en el 2020. Lo unico que se ha acabado, es el publicar los datos. Llevamos +40.000 muertos (y solo los oficiales) en lo que llevamos de año. Recuerda la que se lio por 200 muertos del 11M
> 
> Al que le toque que se joda y punto, pues no le importan los muertos absolutamente a nadie, siquiera a los hijos y cercanos de estos
> 
> ...



Tú lo has dicho pedazo de subnormal, hay más muertes por Trolid con todo el mundo vacunado que cuando no- ERES MEDIO SUBNORMAL.

PAYASO¡¡


----------



## eL PERRO (22 Jul 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> ññiñiñiñ



Si te tuviera delante te juro por la guarra de tu puta madre que te sacaba los putos ojos con las manos


----------



## petro6 (22 Jul 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Si te tuviera delante te juro por la guarra de tu puta madre que te sacaba los putos ojos con las manos



Muérete hijo de perra. Por hijos de puta cómo tú estos cerdos han vacunado hasta a los niños. HIJO DE PERRA MUÉRETE.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (22 Jul 2022)

Yo no he notado cambio, era hikikomori y sigo hikikomori.


----------



## PiO13 (22 Jul 2022)

Aquí falto yo como un PUTO PANTOCRATOR CASTIGADOR y no dejar puto títere con puta cabeza


----------



## Arretranco_70 (22 Jul 2022)

Pues si te digo que, con seguridad, dentro de 30 años darás lo que sea para volver a donde estás ahora, te acabo de hundir.

Si tienes salud, la juventud es el mayor tesoro del mundo. La putada es que no se ve hasta que se pierde. Y siempre se acaba perdiendo.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (22 Jul 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Llevamos este año mas muertos que en el 2020. Lo unico que se ha acabado, es el publicar los datos. Llevamos +40.000 muertos (y solo los oficiales) en lo que llevamos de año. Recuerda la que se lio por 200 muertos del 11M
> 
> Al que le toque que se joda y punto, pues no le importan los muertos absolutamente a nadie, siquiera a los hijos y cercanos de estos
> 
> ...



Entiendo perfectamente lo que dices, y no te quito razón, pero si me pongo a pensar que todo es una mierda y que todo el mundo se ha convertido en una basura, igual me termina matando de verdad y esa no es idea.


Si hubiese alguna posibilidad inmediata de irme a vivir pasadomañana a una cabaña en el monte en el sur del KANADA o en los Alpes Baváros y que le den a todo el mundo, lo haría sin pensar, de momento tengo que irme organizando poco a poco.


----------



## corolaria (22 Jul 2022)

El enfermo imaginario.









El enfermo imaginario - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org














Hipocondría - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org







De nada.


----------



## eL PERRO (22 Jul 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Entiendo perfectamente lo que dices, y no te quito razón, pero si me pongo a pensar que todo es una mierda y que todo el mundo se ha convertido en una basura, igual me termina matando de verdad y esa no es idea.



El problemon es que si intentas convencerte de que todo el mundo no se ha convertido en escoria, lo unico que vas a hacer es engañarte y a la larga sera peor. Pues o te llevaras mas y mas ostias, o peor, te acabaras dejando arrastrar y convirtiendote en lo mismo que ellos

¿Por que te crees que casi no salgo del chalete? Y si salgo es por el campo. Llevo desde mayo del 20 que casi no piso ciudac. Ni ganas. Entre otras cosas porque cada vez que lo hago se me revuelven las putas tripas


----------



## Squall Leonhart (22 Jul 2022)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> Pues si te digo que, con seguridad, dentro de 30 años darás lo que sea para volver a donde estás ahora, te acabo de hundir.
> 
> Si tienes salud, la juventud es el mayor tesoro del mundo. La putada es que no se ve hasta que se pierde. Y siempre se acaba perdiendo.



Pues eso es lo que más me jode, el tiempo pasa y no te das ni cuenta, han pasado 2 putos años y medio casi y ni me he dado cuenta, antes para mi 2 años era una eternidad. Ves como gente que no veías de hace tiempo por la pandemia, envejecida fisicamente y te jode, ves como mucha gente, viejos amigos están haciendo su vida y llevas varios años sin verlos, y te toca.

No quiero llegar a los 45 hecho mierda de verdad, y pensar, joder he tirado mi juventud, la flor de la vida, a la mierda como un gilipollas.


----------



## Charbonnier (22 Jul 2022)

No hagas caso a los de arriba, están peor que tú.

Dos pajas y un avemaría, en días alternos, y quedas nuevo.

Bililete de 5 a la cesta sin rechistar.


----------



## eL PERRO (22 Jul 2022)

Te recomiendo que te estrujes los sesos para tratar de inventarte algun tipo de negocio (o varios, por probar, sobre todo al principio que daran ingresos mediocres), con los que PUEDAS MANEJAR TUS ACTIVIDADES DESDE TU CASA

Algo en lo que tu seas tu dueño, tu jefe, tu te pongas tus normas, tus horarios... Y que te permita si puedes, retirarte a tu cabaña mañaca y pasar de todo reputisimo dios

No te imaginas la liberacion que es y la fortaleza mental que te da el sentirte EN TU PUTO CASTILLO. Que puta paz


----------



## eL PERRO (22 Jul 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> No quiero llegar a los 45 hecho mierda de verdad, y pensar, joder he tirado mi juventud, la flor de la vida, a la mierda como un gilipollas.



Tirarla ya la has tirao. Asumelo ya, porque contra mas tardes en asumir que ya se te ha pasao lo weno, peor lo vas a pasar. Y los años se te van a pasar cada vez mas rapido, contra mas tiempo pasa mas le pisan el acelerador

La solucion es cabaña mañaca + negocios virtuales + ahorrar pa preñar a coneja de california y montar tu futura prole en soltiario


----------



## eL PERRO (22 Jul 2022)

Veo esta foto y se me cae hasta la lagrima. Que visionario, que claro lo tuvo todo y que razon tenia. Y que jodidos estamos por haber sido derrotado


----------



## .Kaikus (22 Jul 2022)

Pvtolini es mas de gatos, alguna vez comento que estaba foreando desde la cama, con la gata al lado !!!.


----------



## eL PERRO (22 Jul 2022)

Ya bueno, entiendeme. Yo me estaba refiriendo para que puedas mandar a tomar por culo la oficina del puto seur ese y al menos reconstruirte tu. Salirte de esa puta rueda esclavista


----------



## OtroCONSPIRANOICO (22 Jul 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Y sí esto es un poco hilo desahogo porque esto es un foro de mierda que se supone que es anónimo, no estoy trolleando ni gano nada con ello.



Saludos @Squall Leonhart (no debemos ser muy dispares en edades si ambos conocimos el FFVIII, o te gustan los clásicos, yo fui de la generación de la PS1), intentaré aportarte un granito de arena por si te sirviera.

En mi caso, llevo desde el 2008 (aunque empecé a encontrar indicios en el 2004, aún adolescente) siendo un "conspiranoico" y "preocupado" por lo que a mis ojos(conspiranoicos quizá) era el surgimiento del Nuevo Orden Mundial, que implicaba una brutal reducción de la mayor parte de la población mundial. Para que te hagas una idea de la pesadilla, en mi firma hay un trailer de una peli que intentaron sacar en 2009, que no salió porque mataron al director y a su familia mientras la producía, las escenas que verás en ese trailer salvando que es en el escenario EEUU donde la población está armada, era la preocupación que he tenido durante la mitad de mi vida prácticamente, aunque siempre me decía que una guerra biológica o nuclear era demasiado, que el "enemigo" no era tan extremadamente psicópata... Que ingenuo que era aquel yo hasta que llegó el 2020 jaja.
Incluso intenté llevar una vida común sin fijarme en estas cosas, entre el 2015 y el 2020 pues ya llevaba una vida "adulta", aunque en torno al 2011 yo ya tenía como un "doctorado en conspiranoias" de tantísimas horas de estudio con estos temas.

Hostión de realidad:
Cuando llegó la plandemia de covid yo flipaba, no podía creerme que estuvieran repitiendo la jugada del 2009 con la gripe aviar (también intentaron imponer una vacunación masiva para todos en aquel entonces). Durante el confinamiento empecé a ver a mandatarios de medio mundo hablando de que esto implicaba el inicio del NOM. Empecé a preguntarme si esta vez sí que habían montado una guerra biológica para despoblar, y no otra farsa como la aviar del 2009 para esterilizar.

Mi avatar es de una serie del 2009 con ciertos aires de disidencia conspiranoica que trataba sobre la reducción del 90% de la población mundial mediante la esterilización con falsas vacunas. Serie que me vi por tercera vez en mi vida durante el confinamiento.

Nunca he llegado a perder la cabeza, aunque lo de los aplausos a las 20.00 creo que estuvo cerca de destrozarme.

Me costó bastante aguantar aquella situación que yo llevaba una década viendo venir, haciéndose realidad de la noche a la mañana -y nadie más lo veía- . Me subía por las putas paredes de impotencia. Durante el mismo confinamiento descubrí el simulacro event201, que simulaba la misma pandemia con el mismo puto virus, pero siendo el simulacro un mes antes del primer brote en yuhan, realizado por el foroeconomicomundialdeloscojones, y los mismos que montaron el chanchullo de las vacunas de la aviar del 2009. (Y el 11S y el 11m también habían sido idénticos a simulacros que se realizaron horas o días antes de los atentados). La palabra "impotencia" se queda muy corta para describirlo.

Casi 3 años han pasado y solo veo las cosas empeorar, a la plandemia se suman otros factores, y veo una incipiente tercera guerra mundial para encubrirlos, con lo que será mucho más complicado entenderse con la gente en estado de shock. Al igual que veo medio puto mundo arder y creo que es parte de un negocio.

No hace falta que entre en detalles, esto lo sabéis prácticamente todos: Esta década es como el infierno de dante, cada nivel es más chungo que el anterior.

*SOLUCIÓN 1: ENFOCARLO COMO UN RETO ESPIRITUAL*

Es tan subrealista lo que estamos viviendo (y lo que queda) que yo ya lo veo como un examen final, hay que hacer lo correcto ante cada una de estas situaciones para aprobar dicho examen.
Yo soy creyente, creo en un Tao-Kosmos-EspírituSanto-Maat, y creo en karma-dharma y esas cosas, como muchos otros conspis.
(Kosmos con K, es griego, significa algo así como "totalidad")

Tal vez todo esto te suene como a chino, pero en momentos que te supere la ansiedad te diría que estudies espiritualidad, la que más te guste (salvo el satanismo, esa no te la recomiendo)

Yo creo que absolutamente todo cuanto existe es un proceso alquímico y energético con la finalidad de la purificación.
Purificación, desarrollo de la unidad universal de todo cuanto existe, mejorar, evolucionar (no involucionar como le pasa a la sociedad y al orden mundial).
La adversidad puede ser un gran catalizador de desarrollo, te obliga a mejorarte para superar a la adversidad.
Lo que me lleva a otro consejo, vinculable o no a este primero:

*SOLUCIÓN 2: FILOSOFÍA DEL ESTOICISMO*



El obstáculo tiene la función sí o sí de hacerte mejor persona, más fuerte, o te aplasta.


*METODO: *Empieza a escribir, tanto tus reflexiones como lo que vayas estudiando, sea espiritualidad, filosofía del estoicismo, o cualquier cosa que tú consideres trascendente. Te ayudará a ordenar y estructurar tus ideas.

Más allá de que lo que está en tu mano, debes asumir cualquier escenario con el que toque lidiar, como quien escoge un nivel de dificultad en un videojuego u otro, busca pasarte el juego de turno. Haciendo lo correcto (para mi lo correcto es lo armónico y lo incorrecto lo disarmónico respecto al orden kosmico, no te dejes engañar por la relativización del bien y del mal)

*Reflexión casi-final:*
Los tiempos que nos han tocado son una puta mierda en mil sentidos, sí. Y estamos en un momento de cambio mundial, a priori a un mundo mucho más feo, pero estamos ante una OPORTUNIDAD ENORME DE SER MEJORES, SER EXTRAORDINARIOS, y que ese cambio que podría definir el próximo milenio sea HACIA UN MUNDO MEJOR.
Depende de las elecciones que tomemos TODOS, pues seguimos teniendo y hasta ahora hemos tenido en todo momento un libre albedrío.
Mi consejo es CONOCIMIENTO para poder tomar las LIBRES ELECCIONES correctas, para aportar el granito de arena a que las cosas cambien hacia algo más JUSTO.

*Lo bella que puede llegar a ser la humanidad* si logramos hacer las cosas bien, aunque parezca harto improbable, es una visión tan bonita que hace que merezca la pena intentarlo a pesar de que parezca casi imposible.
Y o bien lo logramos, o bien nos joderemos mucho peero... aún ante ese escenario te recomiendo otra solución extra:

*SOLUCIÓN 3: ENFOQUE NIHILISTA*
Hazte con muchas muchas palomitas, y contempla el grotesco espectáculo. Hasta el 2020 una de las mayores preocupaciones de la humanidad acomodada era el aburrimiento  y desde luego, no nos vamos a volver a aburrir como mínimo hasta 2031.
Te digo esto porque ante todo espero que (lo que yo considero nuestro enemigo) el NOM no te induzca a ideas suicidas, que son otra epidemia que han logrado establecer, especialmente entre jóvenes, pues lógicamente ven que sus futuros ahora flotan a la deriva en un océano de incertidumbre cuando poco antes la vida parecía una senda relativamente simple.
Nihilista+Estoico+Survivalista si te ves en escenarios insoportables: Sobrevive cuanto puedas y quédate hasta el final de la peli, alea acta est y fortis cadere cedere non potest.

Nunca permitas que intoxiquen de maldad o psicopatía tu corazón ni tu alma, prevalece con la mayor pureza a lo que sea que nos toque vivir.

*Por cierto,* aún nos quedan muchos placeres en la vida, y placeres de verdad no los materialistas, aún te quedan amores por vivir, algunos atardeceres y amaneceres preciosos, una naturaleza con la que maravillarte (y con la que recomiendo mucho reconectar), puedes disfrutar cada bocanada de aire, cada comida, cada ducha o cada baño con agua caliente, cada canción. Mirar las estrellas, las plantas. Disfrutar del aprendizaje de más y más conocimientos. DISFRUTA DE DEJAR DE DISFRUTAR LOS CENTROS COMERCIALES, las ostentaciones materiales, las fiestas, hollywood, las redes sociales. Disfruta de desconectar de todo eso.

*Disfruta este camino*, sea agradable o desagradable. Disfruta esta vida, tienes salud, techo, juventud, internet, así que puedes de sobra disfrutar de la vida. DISFRUTA LA EXISTENCIA
Supongo que otro problema es la SOLEDAD, esa es otra grave epidemia (y a mi juicio, diría que es fruto de ingeniería social deliberada). Pues te digo al respecto que si logras estar alegre, seguro de ti mismo, cultivado, y cuidado (que si te da por la senda del conocimiento, te dará por cuidar tus hábitos alimenticios, deshacerte del sedentarismo y cuidarte), verás como atraes a unas cuantas féminas con las que compartir momentos preciosos, y con una sola si es la buena te vale para más de una vida (no te dejes engañar por los viejos incel del foro).

Si has leido hasta aquí, espero que te haya merecido la pena el tiempo dedicado a la lectura, que te haya aportado algo a que dejes de sentirte tan mal.

Animo y un abrazo de un desconocido.
Fuerza y honor

PD: obviamente lo que toca ahora es preparacionismo y autosuficiencia, me repito: disfruta de aprender agricultura, bushcraft, survivalismo, de llenar tu despensa de latunes, etc. . Disfruta de dejar de ser un hamster dependiente de un sistema, disfruta de descubrir más y más cotas de conocimientos y fortalezas.


----------



## Turguéniev (22 Jul 2022)

Mira yo había conseguido curro, empezaba un lunes. Me llaman el domingo, cierran Italia (iba a trabajar con turistas en España). Resultado, sin curro y encerrado. Luego gracias a Dios conseguí mejor curro, pero me tiré esos meses jodido. La frustración dale salida. Yo me he abierto un blog donde escribo sobre sociedad 6 movidas contemporáneas. Ayuda a desfogarse de una forma creativa sin estar cagàndote en todo. Si tienes vocación por algo, dale caña. De todo se sale, SIEMPRE.

Un saludo.


----------



## Perroviolin (22 Jul 2022)

ecosaludcl.wordpress.com/2013/02/27/combinacion-de-los-alimentos-dr-herbert-shelton/comment-page-1/

Bajate ese libro y síguelo como tu nueva religión. Luego pilla el tao del sexto y la buena alimentación q suele estar en la biblioteca.... De nada. Si necesitas más ayuda pasate el was por privado y te ayudo.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (22 Jul 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Tirarla ya la has tirao. Asumelo ya, porque contra mas tardes en asumir que ya se te ha pasao lo weno, peor lo vas a pasar. Y los años se te van a pasar cada vez mas rapido, contra mas tiempo pasa mas le pisan el acelerador
> 
> La solucion es cabaña mañaca + negocios virtuales + ahorrar pa preñar a coneja de california y montar tu futura prole en soltiario




Pero tú quieres que me hunda más o que cojones.


Que me tire al monte alejado de la mano de Dios, y me haga un ermitaño asocial/antisocial viviendo en un corral con una escopeta en el brazo durante el resto de mis días.


----------



## OtroCONSPIRANOICO (22 Jul 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Que me tire al monte alejado de la mano de Dios, y me haga un ermitaño asocial/antisocial viviendo en un corral con una escopeta en el brazo durante el resto de mis días.



Sustituye la parte que he tachado por formar tu tribu, tu manada, tu banda de hermanos, un equipo.
Descarta las apologías a la violencia y las escopetas, que la GC tiene más armas y más entrenamiento, de hecho, sencillamente incluye algún GC en tu tribu y si toca un escenario de legítima defensa a ultranza pues ya se irá viendo, sin fantasear con ello en floros.


----------



## eL PERRO (22 Jul 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Que me tire al monte alejado de la mano de Dios, y me haga un ermitaño asocial/antisocial viviendo en un corral con una escopeta en el brazo durante el resto de mis días.



Basicamente si. No te haces una idea del puto gustazo que puede llegar a ser

La alternativa es asesinar a tus padres, drogarte, dar palmas mirando como un gitano apuñala un toro, zampar rabo turcochino y dar palmas mientras se extermina a los blancos y europa pierde sus tierras, o acudir a una orgia de 40 maricones a que te peguen el sidra la peste del mono y te hagan LA ROSA hasta dejarte incontinente con pañales


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (22 Jul 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Basicamente si. No te haces una idea del puto gustazo que puede llegar a ser
> 
> La alternativa es asesinar a tus padres, drogarte, dar palmas mirando como un gitano apuñala un toro, zampar rabo turcochino y dar palmas mientras se extermina a los blancos y europa pierde sus tierras, o acudir a una orgia de 40 maricones a que te peguen el sidra la peste del mono y te hagan LA ROSA hasta dejarte incontinente con pañales



Tienes muchos pájaros en la cabeza espabila


----------



## Notrabajo34 (22 Jul 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Si existiese una especie de monasterio-templo grecorromano mañaco, me metería de cabeza sin pensar por lo menos una temporada.



Lo tienes y ademas te necesitan, los hermanos fosores, ve a espiar tus pecados gozando de la compañla de los que ya no estan en este mundo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (22 Jul 2022)

Yo he rejuvenecido por lo menos 10 o 12 años, en vez de estar en los treintitantos estoy en los veintitantos fisica y mentalmente, ver a tanta gente destruida me va nutriendo dia a dia, esta siendo una cosa increible, jamas habria esperado este regalo de la naturaleza y los gobiernos mundiales, espero que la cosa siga y siga y siga, que cada dia la poblacion mundial este mas jodida, para el año que viene como sigan las trajedias me veo en los 15 años nuevamente. Cuanta puta nutricion y eso que todabia no ha llegado la pandemia buena, esto es una pandemia de pandereta.


----------



## Epsilon69 (22 Jul 2022)

Cuando comiencen a caer las primeras ojivas nucleares en España que conviertan a tus seres queridos en cadáveres carbonizados entonces yo no sé qué será de ti.


----------



## Dr. Oldman (22 Jul 2022)

Eso es porque te has puesto las banderillas de rigor y te has chupado todas las ediciones de Ferreras y Matías Prats hablando del Covi
De ese daño psicológico no hay quien pueda sanarte amigo mío.


----------



## Kenthomi (22 Jul 2022)

InigoMontoya dijo:


> A mi me salio una cara de belmez en la puerta del garaje de las malas vibraciones que hay
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1131258



Jaaaaaaaaaaaaajaajaajaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Viva Bankia manque pierda (22 Jul 2022)

No hace falta que lo digas, leyendo tus comentarios pro Ucrania se nota que te falta un hervor...
Supongo que la gente débil como tú, a los que os gusta seguir a la masa y hacer caso a lo que diga la tele, lo habréis pasado mal y lo seguiréis pasando mal.
La solución es muy sencilla, apaga la tele y no hagas caso a nadie, fíate solo de ti mismo y de tus instintos. Solo se vive una vez y es esta, puedes vivir y disfrutar de las pequeñas alegrías de la vida o vivir con miedo asumiendo los deseos de la mayoría en vez de los tuyos...
En tu mano está, ánimo...
Un saludo y cuidaos...


----------



## rsaca (22 Jul 2022)

Panda de maricones. Seguro que estáis deseando juntaros en un monasterio para agarraros las poyas. Iros de putas y dejaros de chorradas.


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (22 Jul 2022)

Te comprendo.
Mis padres eran mayores cuando empezó lo de la plandemia. Faltaban cosas y era yo el que salía a intentar hacer las compras.
Mucha gente odia a Mercadona y a Joan Roig, pero fueron los putos héroes, si un día faltaba algo, al día siguiente estaba ese producto que hacia falta, Y a partir de la tercera semana, los estantes llenos y sin colas absurdas.
Tres largos meses, de miedo y preocupación, porque era yo el que podría traer el virus , cuyo tratamiento era letal para mis padres.
Y hubo gente, los de las mascarillas, vacunas y pases covid, los que mas se lo tomaron a chufla, que si me rasco los huevos , que si te saltas los confinamientos que no te multan.
Cuando acabo el primer confinamiento, miré a mi alrededor, recapacité, y me dije que jamás volvería a pasar ese miedo.
27 olas después, no me oculto a cagarme en todas las putas madres que parieron a los putos rojos de mierda, maderos,pitufos y bustos parlantes con sus putas polioperadas de lujo con cara de oler mierda.
La vida te va a comer, reparte mordiscos.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Jul 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Y sí esto es un poco hilo desahogo porque esto es un foro de mierda que se supone que es anónimo, no estoy troleando ni gano nada con ello.
> 
> Todo lo que ha venido pasando, me ha hundido poco a poco hasta dejarme sin ni siquiera energías para salir adelante.
> El enorme miedo a contagiarse en 2020, porque igual no la palmas tú que eres joven, tienes miedo de tus padres, tus abuelos, tus tíos, ver como se alargaba todo sin fin, y como mentalmente te ibas a tomar por saco, encadenando cuadros de ansiedad. Perdida de amistades que no has vuelto a ver jamás, frustración de no poder realizar multitud de proyectos que tenías en mente, siento que he perdido la oportunidad de vivir experiencias vitales. Y mira que al principio me tome el primer confimamiento como una oportunidad para reinventarme y mejorar desde el encierro, pero con los meses acabe sucumbiendo.
> ...



Como tu mismo dices, deja el foro, al menos por una temporada.¿Estamos viviendo la peor época en décadas? Si, pero te aseguro que ahi fuera las cosas no están tan mal, el foro exagera y amplifica todo. Tampoco te digo volverte un borrego que cree que todo va bien porque lo dice la TV. Pero el foro dramatiza y lloriquea demasiado, hace falta echarle más personalidad al asunto a veces.

El subforo de la guerra saca lo peor del ser humano en el anonimato, gente deseando la muerte de civiles... unos por nazis o por judíos y de otra por ser turcomongoloides... En fin.


----------



## Hipérbole (22 Jul 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Ahora aunque "se haya acabado", absolutamenete todo es negatividad, toxicidad brutal, mala hostia todo el día, quemadísimo de absolutamente todo, cero ganas de hacer absolutamente nada, ni siquiera salir a tomar algo. Encima la adicción al internet bestial, a las redes, desde el primer confinamiento.



Comprensible, no es lo único (el 'confinamiento') lo que usan para crear desidia y desesperación.

Tampoco te enredes en las redes porque es como un submundo de heces, veneno para la mente que no mereces.


----------



## HaCHa (22 Jul 2022)

Tú lo que eres es un débil mental, un bragas y un pussy l'anime.

Que te han pedido que te encierres en casa unos meses, rediós. Será un menoscabo generacional, pero no te ha tocado hacerles la guerra a los jemeres rojos sino esperar delante de Netflix a que las cosas se normalizaran un poco. Si no eres capaz de sobrevivir en tu cuarto eres tironucable y barrancolanzable hasta decir basta.

Mi abuelo se tiró dos años borracho de zapador, cavando trincheras por delante de la primera línea de fuego en una guerra que había partido su tierra en dos, le alojaron en el cuerpo cuatrocientos gramos de metralla, se lo comieron vivo los piojos y su premio por sobrevivir a un pelotón de fusilamiento fueron otros dos años de frío y hambre en un campo de concentración y que le expropiaran todo el patrimonio familiar.

Habría que mandar a un gulag a dos generaciones enteras de aspañolos.


----------



## zirick (22 Jul 2022)

El NOM/Agenda 2030 va ganando. Ese es el objetivo, destruir y echar la culpa a otro mientras desvían tu atención.
Éste año no es un año con más incendios de lo normal, no hace un calor histórico ni mucho menos, pero si pones las noticias no hay otra cosa con información cocinada a medida: cambio climático e incendios.


----------



## eL PUERRO (22 Jul 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Te recomiendo que te estrujes los sesos para tratar de inventarte *algun tipo de negocio *(o varios, por probar, sobre todo al principio que daran ingresos mediocres), con los que PUEDAS MANEJAR TUS ACTIVIDADES DESDE TU CASA
> 
> Algo en lo que tu seas tu dueño, tu jefe, tu te pongas tus normas, tus horarios... Y que te permita si puedes, retirarte a tu cabaña mañaca y pasar de todo reputisimo dios
> 
> No te imaginas la liberacion que es y la fortaleza mental que te da el sentirte EN TU PUTO CASTILLO. Que puta paz



tRADUCCIÓN: 

diversificar fuentes de ingresos: dejar que papá y mamá paguen todas las facturas del chalete (internet que no usan incluido), pedirle la propina a mamá sin que se entere papá y viceversa, visitar de vez en cuando a la tía solterona de ONTENIENTE para que te de la propina e ir ganándote su herencia. 

negocio: extorsión emocional, "lo tuvimos y lo malcriamos, ahora no podemos echarlo de casa a patadas aunque tenga 38 años"

ser tu dueño, tu jefe: aunque soy chulesco y soberbio, no tengo disciplina ni talento, por lo que he ido dando tumbos y cagándola en todos los trabajos que he tenido. si hubiera empezado de MINISTRO habiera triunfado, pero este país de ÑIÑIÑIIS no me dio la oportunidad a pesar de mi evidente superioridad intelectual, moral y genital.

tus normas, tus horarios: no normas, no horarios, todo el día tocándote los huevos, para qué complicarse la vida.

cabaña mañaca: infravivienda construida en suelo rústico al lado de una carretera nacional y pendiente de demolición.


----------



## srandemonico (22 Jul 2022)

Léete este libro, hijo.








Insta-brain. Cómo nos afecta la dependencia digital en la salud y en la felicidad.


¿Cuáles son los mecanismos que nos han hecho adictos a los teléfonos móviles? ¿Por qué nuestro cerebro, la estructura más avanzada conocida en el universo, ha perdido el control sobre esta tecnología? Insta-Brain nos explica cómo podemos —y debemos— reducir el tiempo de exposición a las...




www.rbalibros.com





La fuente de tu infelicidad está en la pantalla.


----------



## pepeleches (22 Jul 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Ahora aunque "se haya acabado", absolutamenete todo es negatividad, toxicidad brutal, mala hostia todo el día, quemadísimo de absolutamente todo, cero ganas de hacer absolutamente nada, ni siquiera salir a tomar algo. Encima la adicción al internet bestial, a las redes, desde el primer confinamiento.
> 
> También he notado como mucha gente tanto de mi entorno cercano como conocidos aparte del daño psicologico han quedado tocados físicamente, en 2 años han envejecido casi que 10, es brutalísimo, prefiero no pensar en eso porque es deprimente.
> 
> ...



Sí claro. Seguramente ha sido tu primer revés gordo en la vida. Y ojo: nada de lo que te voy decir implica quitarle importancia. Ha sido un tipo de revés para el que, simplemente, no estábamos preparados. 

Pues como te diría la escuela estoica: recuerda que te vas a morir. Asúmelo. Ya. Que puedes darte todos los quebraderos de cabeza que quieras, que te puedes hacer la víctima, llenarte de ira, pero es que pasará. 

Y (es esperable y hasta deseable...) que primero veas morir a otros. A tus abuelos si aún viven, a tus padres. Eso pasará. Porque esa son las reglas. Y entonces sabrás lo que es una hostia de verdad.

Por medio tendrás problemas gordos con el trabajo, con las parejas, con el dinero, con los amigos, con los hijos, quien sabe si con el alcohol o las drogas. Graves, gordos. Y tendrás cada vez que tomar decisiones más importantes, hacer renuncias, sacrificios. Porque la vida es así. 

Tienes la opción de meterte en una cueva y llorar muy fuerte y decir que Pedro Sánchez te ha jodido la vida (o Feijóo cuando venga...), decir que la culpa es del R78, de Europa, de los fachas, de los comunistas, que la gente hoy es peor que antes, que los tomates no saben a nada y que nuestros bisabuelos sí que vivieron una época de verdad. E incluso conseguir seguidores en twitter a cascoporro cuanto más simple y más populista sea tu queja. Quien sabe si logres hacerte influencer. 

O tienes la oportunidad de salir y vivir. Y dejarte de mierdas. Y descubrir que, aun con todo eso (y mucho más..) la vida es maravillosa, o puede serlo. Y no dependerá tanto como crees de las condiciones, sino de cómo aprendas a digerirlo. Y de las decisiones que tomes. 

Hay gente muy infeliz con mucha pasta. Que se lo monta muy mal. Y gente que trabaja como una burra, con ingresos bastante escasos y muchas cargas, que sabe hacerlo. 

Quizás lo peor de la época actual es que internet y las redes sociales os ayudan a una especie de catarsis de depresión colectiva, victimismo, opresión. Todo malas energías, todo un 'soy el centro del mundo, mira lo que me pasa, hacedme casito'. No lo digo especialmente por tu caso, sino por lo que veo continuamente. 

Así que mi consejo sería: cierra el puto PC, ya tendrás muchos más años para estas cosas. Queda con un amigo para echar una caña, ponte a estudiar, vete a echar un partido de lo que sea. Llama a una chica. Vete a dar un paseo por el campo, coge un libre y bájate a una terracita en el parque a tomarte un café. Haz algo, equivócate. Pero hazlo, y deja de lamentarte. 

Porque los que hemos pasado los 45 precisamente lo que haríamos si tuviéramos la oportunidad, sería aprovechar muchísimo más la juventud. Y te aseguro que no la pasamos llorando.


----------



## A.Daimiel (22 Jul 2022)

como te dicen los compañeros has elegido comerte el lote de basura que te han vendido los políticos traidores y la piara de periodistas terroristas informativos a su servicio. Los que hemos elegido no solo no tragarnos sus mentiras si no discutirlas y enfrentarnos a esa basura, a costa de los insultos de la borregada tironucable, no solo no hemos envejecido, estamos dispuestos a luchar más que nunca. Su odio me nutre. 
Cada uno elige su camino. Tu has decidido el suicidio.


----------



## afortunada (22 Jul 2022)

Pues a mí en cambio, me ha resultado positivo, antes llegaba el fin de semana y tenía mil planes, mucha vida social, no descansaba, como un día me tuviera que quedar en casa me entraba ansiedad de estar desaprovechando un dia de fiesta ... 
Ahora me ha cambiado la mentalidad mucho, disfruto de mi casa, de quedarme una tarde viendo pelis, de dar un paseo por el campo. Odio las aglomeraciones, pero mucho, no me meto en un centro comercial ni que me paguen, apenas me compro ropa, cuando antes necesitaba comprar lo último que se había puesto de moda, voy siempre plana (de zapatos) y oye, que bien se va por la vida sin tacones! Y me siento más a gusto conmigo misma, más en paz, menos estresada, más de buen humor... No sé si será la pandemia o es que llega un momento que eso pasa, pero a mí me ha venido bien.


----------



## RvD (22 Jul 2022)

El que vive con miedo, no dura mucho. 

Lamento su sufrimiento, pero es débil de mente y nadie puede hacer nada por usted. La cura está de su mano.


----------



## mvpower (22 Jul 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Muérete hijo de perra. Por hijos de puta cómo tú estos cerdos han vacunado hasta a los niños. HIJO DE PERRA MUÉRETE.



A esta basura le pagan seguro, solo dice cosas pro estado, yo si fuera el dueño del foro lo banearia de por vida, estos individuos solo conocen el dinero, se que en este mundo actual se aplica a rajatabla la frase: 

Conocen el precio de todo y el valor de nada

Pero en este foro no debería dejarse a estos impresentables, o si no se convertirá en el nuevo foro subseres, del que muchos han salido para venir aquí.
A estas alturas al que sigue hablando del coyote virus como si fuera una realidad le están huntando, en este caso serán unos miserables copas de vino agriado, pero no olvidemos que estos individuos venderían su alma por 4 perras gordas.


----------



## Angelillo23 (22 Jul 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Y sí esto es un poco hilo desahogo porque esto es un foro de mierda que se supone que es anónimo, no estoy troleando ni gano nada con ello.
> 
> Todo lo que ha venido pasando, me ha hundido poco a poco hasta dejarme sin ni siquiera energías para salir adelante.
> El enorme miedo a contagiarse en 2020, porque igual no la palmas tú que eres joven, tienes miedo de tus padres, tus abuelos, tus tíos, ver como se alargaba todo sin fin, y como mentalmente te ibas a tomar por saco, encadenando cuadros de ansiedad. Perdida de amistades que no has vuelto a ver jamás, frustración de no poder realizar multitud de proyectos que tenías en mente, siento que he perdido la oportunidad de vivir experiencias vitales. Y mira que al principio me tome el primer confimamiento como una oportunidad para reinventarme y mejorar desde el encierro, pero con los meses acabe sucumbiendo.
> ...




Conozco a varios... perdóname la expresión, inútiles como tú. Personas manipulables que se lo creen todo, y que han sacrificado años de su vida "porque había que arrimar el hombro". Te hablo de estos que salía 0 de casa, que duchaba la compra con lejía, o que directamente ni se acercaba a menos de 2 metros de ti aunque llevase ffp2+quirúrgica. Que conste, nunca me alegraría del mal ajeno. Pero es que ese perfil de persona sin criterio es una bomba de relojería esperando que alguien le meta en la cabeza lo que debe pensar.

Ahora, año y poco después, cuando han acabado poniéndose malos ellos y su familia, y lo han pasado tan tranquilos en casa como un resfriado se dan cuenta que se han pasado los mejores años de su juventud encerrados y con miedo, que la vida no espera, y que han hecho el canelo. Gente que como dices ha envejecido x 3, o que psicológicamente está muy muy tocada y medicándose.

Si consigues aprender algo de esto, la perdida no habrá sido en vano. No se si eres troll o no, pero si no lo eres te recomiendo que no seas derrotista, mejor perder 2 años de vida y reformarte que perder toda tu vida llorando porque "ay pobrecito que mal que estoy". Te dejo unos consejos, si eres constante verás como mejoras rápidamente.

Después de 2 años de programación y de conductas aberrantes, ya las tienes instaladas en tu rutina. No te vale "empezar a limpiarme y sanarme" como tu dices. Tienes que cambiar el chip 100% y obligarte, igual que te obligaron antes. Limita todas las actividades que consideres negativas como meterte en internet, redes sociales, whatsapp, a un horario concreto, por ejemplo 1 hora diaria. Si no lo cumples, o crees que no lo vas a poder cumplir, pide ayuda a un familiar o amigo. No hay que tener vergüenza en pedir ayuda cuando uno lo necesita.

No me he leído el hilo entero, pero por tu post pareces un tío joven y sin trabajo. Si es así, considera formarte en algo. La formación presencial te impone una rutina, cambiar de ambiente e interactuar con gente, y todas esas cosas vienen muy bien. Oblígate. La formación de FP es prácticamente gratuita. Si no sabes que estudiar, te recomendaría algo diametralmente opuesto a ti, por ejemplo, algo de naturaleza y medio ambiente, buceo, soldadura acuática... Cualquier cosa que pienses, ¿pero que cojones hago yo ahí? te hará cambiar de perspectiva. Si ya tienes estudios de fp, o superiores, o por tu situación laboral es imposible, considera apuntarte en la escuela de idiomas. Probablemente en septiembre puedas echar la matricula. Pero no te apuntes a inglés, apúntate a cualquier chuminada de italiano, portugués, árabe... lo que se salga de lo normal. La oferta varía según la ciudad, pero tiene lo mismo bueno que el resto de formación: conoces gente, cambias de aire, te impones una nueva rutina y lo mismo encima tienes suerte y sacas algo bueno.

Deja la televisión. No, en serio, déjala, 0 televisión. No te aporta absolutamente nada. Piénsalo fríamente, si no la hubieras visto en el ultimo mes, ¿te habrías perdido algo? seguramente no. Es solo contenido vacío para tenerte ahí mirando. Cuando hay algo importante que saber, ya se encarga la gente con el boca a boca de transmitirlo. Si necesitas ver la predicción del tiempo, o quieres ver una peli, lo puedes hacer directamente por internet (en tu horario de uso de internet) o en cualquier periódico de cualquier cafetería.

Si no haces deporte, haz deporte, el que sea. Correr media hora vale, si tienes calor, nadar un rato vale, la bici vale. Si estás gordo, pilla un mp3 o un movil viejo sin internet y le das un par de vueltas a paso ligero a tu ciudad cuando refresque. Si ya practicas un deporte, considera añadir otro que te parezca raro o cambiarlo. Los deportes de equipo van especialmente bien, prueba el rugby si hay cerca tuyo, o apuntarte a algún tipo de defensa personal.

Por último, no te acuestes tarde, es un vicio horroroso que echa por tierra todo lo demás. Entre las 23h y la 1 tienes que estar en la cama.

No es fácil, pero tampoco es difícil. Lo que pongo arriba lo puede hacer cualquier persona desempleada por nada de dinero.
La clave es cambiar todo lo que puedas de tu vida actual, hasta lo que parezca una tonteria, porque es ahí donde se arraiga tu rutina. Esto es como cuando dejas a alguien y un montón de cosas te recuerdan a esa persona. O como cuando escuchas una canción de hace tiempo y te recuerda lo que hacías en esa época. O como los opositores, que cambian de cuarto de estudio para evitar vicios.

Si te has pasado la pandemia en el cuarto con el pc, lo habitual es que al entrar al cuarto te entren ganas de coger el pc. Si te has pasado todos los días entrando a burbuja nada mas levantarte con el movil, pues lo normal es que si ves el movil al levantarte este desencadene en ti ganas de entrar a burbuja. Si te has pasado 3 meses viendo series en el salón, pues si intentas estudiar en ese salón te va a costar horrores, porque tu cerebro tiene interiorizado que ese es el sitio del ocio, y te van a entrar ganas de ver una peli.

En fin, perdón por el tocho. Mucha suerte en tu cambio, solo quiero decirte que cualquier momento de tu vida es bueno para cambiar, pero el mejor es hoy. Si hay tios cuarentones que se reinventan, tu puedes.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (22 Jul 2022)

Los jovenzuelos tienen ansiedad por una gripecilla que se lleva solamente a abuelos e inmumodeprimidos jajajajajaja
Todo lo que os pase os lo tenéis merecido que no tenéis cojones para nada palurdos. 
No sabéis ni por dónde os vienen las ostias. Que os han robado el presente y el futuro en vuestra puta cara y vais llorando por las esquinas en vez de salir a pegar palizas a concejales y funcionarios. Peleles y mariconas, si es que lo tenéis todo por Dios


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (22 Jul 2022)

Angelillo23 dijo:


> Conozco a varios... perdóname la expresión, inútiles como tú. Personas manipulables que se lo creen todo, y que han sacrificado años de su vida "porque había que arrimar el hombro". Te hablo de estos que salía 0 de casa, que duchaba la compra con lejía, o que directamente ni se acercaba a menos de 2 metros de ti aunque llevase ffp2+quirúrgica. Que conste, nunca me alegraría del mal ajeno. Pero es que ese perfil de persona sin criterio es una bomba de relojería esperando que alguien le meta en la cabeza lo que debe pensar.
> 
> Ahora, año y poco después, cuando han acabado poniéndose malos ellos y su familia, y lo han pasado tan tranquilos en casa como un resfriado se dan cuenta que se han pasado los mejores años de su juventud encerrados y con miedo, que la vida no espera, y que han hecho el canelo. Gente que como dices ha envejecido x 3, o que psicológicamente está muy muy tocada y medicándose.
> 
> ...



Hazle caso a este y no le des más vueltas. Te tenía que cobrar por lo que te ha dicho.


----------



## SolyCalma (22 Jul 2022)

Pues si parece que era el plan joder la salud mental de la gente y venderles drogas y hacernos mas aislados aun e incapaces de actuar contra la adversidad y promover el aborregamiento.


Aparte, no se que edad tienes pero yo sobre los 24-25 tuve una pequeña crisis, si estás en esa edad quizá el cambio mental hacia la madurez te haya tb provocado esta leve depresión.


En cualquier caso, no dejes que el poder te joda la vida.


----------



## Kabraloka (22 Jul 2022)

ánimo, hay mucha gente que ha perdido la cabeza y todavía no lo sabe. Los efectos de la pérdida de contacto se notan a largo plazo.


----------



## Epsilon69 (22 Jul 2022)

Llegarán en breve hambrunas, ruina económica, desabastecimiento generalizado de comida y suministros, atentados terroristas, ataques nucleares, incendios que arrasan cultivos y pueblos, más plandemias, terremotos y tsunamis, estados de sitio y de excepción, guerras y revueltas civiles, miedo, sufrimiento, desesperanza, angustia, desaparición de familias enteras por las ponzoñas, incertidumbre, depresión, fuego, muerte, caos y destrucción.

Bienvenido al Apocalipsis.


----------



## Alex Cosma (22 Jul 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Soy joven y he quedado hecho mierda mentalmente después de estos 2 años



Lecturas recomendadas:

*INFIERNO CONVIVENCIAL

ESFUERZO

EL SENTIDO DEL SUFRIMIENTO Y EL DOLOR

Movilización, autoorganización popular y ética de la responsabilidad

INDIVIDUALIDAD CREADORA

LA NOCIÓN DE SUJETO AUTOCONSTRUÍDO EN LA CULTURAL OCCIDENTAL

PARA EL PERFECCIONAMIENTO MORAL DE LA SOCIEDAD Y EL INDIVIDUO

REIVINDICACIÓN DE LA GENTE COMÚN*


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Jul 2022)

Un consejo, apaga la televisión.


----------



## HaCHa (22 Jul 2022)

mvpower dijo:


> A esta basura le pagan seguro, solo dice cosas pro estado



Claro, hostia. Hay como diez millones de aspañolos que han votado esto y cuando sale uno por aquí que lo defiende un poco no se os ocurre más que decir que eso es porque está a sueldo. 

Si no estuviérais en la parra al menos os sabríais una minoría ridícula e irrelevante.


----------



## mvpower (22 Jul 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Claro, hostia. Hay como diez millones de aspañolos que han votado esto y cuando sale uno por aquí que lo defiende un poco no se os ocurre más que decir que eso es porque está a sueldo.
> 
> Si no estuviérais en la parra al menos os sabríais una minoría ridícula e irrelevante.



A ti ya te conocemos muy bien por aquí, y la verdad no se que pintas, vete a foro subseres encajaras mejor allí, me consta que son de tu "magnífica" calaña


----------



## HaCHa (22 Jul 2022)

mvpower dijo:


> A ti ya te conocemos muy bien por aquí, y la verdad no se que pintas, vete a foro subseres encajaras mejor allí, me consta que son de tu "magnífica" calaña



Llevas cuatro meses por aquí y no sabes qué pinto yo, pero yo llevo aquí catorce putos años. Lee bajo mi avatar.
Y no me digas que me vaya, que yo seguiré por aquí cuando seas tú el que se haya ido. Ya he visto pasar a miles de tu "magnífica calaña" y los que me quedan... Vosotros sois de los que se marchan cuando las cosas se echan a perder, yo en cambio soy de los que se quedan y las arreglan, porque disfruto poniendo la mierda en su sitio y luego tirando la cadena.


----------



## mvpower (22 Jul 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Llevas cuatro meses por aquí y no sabes qué pinto yo, pero yo llevo aquí catorce putos años. Lee bajo mi avatar.
> Y no me digas que me vaya, que yo seguiré por aquí cuando seas tú el que se haya ido. Ya he visto pasar a miles de tu "magnífica calaña" y los que me quedan... Vosotros sois de los que se marchan cuando las cosas se echan a perder, yo en cambio soy de los que se quedan y las arreglan, porque disfruto poniendo la mierda en su sitio y luego tirando la cadena.



Tu arreglar, si seguramente no sepas ni cambiarte el aceite del coche.
Tu llevas 14 años tirando tu miserable vida aquí metido todo el día, yo solo 4 meses.

Por cierto de pérdidas de aceite me consta que si entiendes bien.


----------



## Padre_Karras (22 Jul 2022)

Suicídate y reduce tu huella de carbono.


----------



## Paparajote (22 Jul 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Ahora aunque "se haya acabado", absolutamenete todo es negatividad, toxicidad brutal, mala hostia todo el día, quemadísimo de absolutamente todo, cero ganas de hacer absolutamente nada, ni siquiera salir a tomar algo. Encima la adicción al internet bestial, a las redes, desde el primer confinamiento.
> 
> También he notado como mucha gente tanto de mi entorno cercano como conocidos aparte del daño psicologico han quedado tocados físicamente, en 2 años han envejecido casi que 10, es brutalísimo, prefiero no pensar en eso porque es deprimente.
> 
> Tengo que empezar a limpiarme y sanarme porque o si no igual me vuelvo loco o me acaba pasando factura a la salud seriamente, y una de las primeras cosas es dejar de entrar en este foro de mierda, y no es coña, antes entrabas aquí para informarte y debatir seriamente sobre geopolítica y demas, ahora solo entras a insultar y descargarte porque no hay absolutamente nada interesante, se ha llenado de mermados mentales (sólo hay que ver el nuevo subforo), y te hace entrar en un círculo vicioso brutal de toxcicidad además del tiempo que tiras a la basura, en lugar de hacer nada mejor.



La vida adulta exige sacrificios, esfuerzos y superar retos. El mejor marinero no lo es por haber navegado aguas tranquilas.

El foro es tóxico si tú lo permites y te dejas intoxicar. Hay hilos y foreros interesantes. Selecciona lo que lees. El foro es como la vida real, lleno de gentuza pero con algunos que se salvan. Si pasas del foro, es como si no salieras de casa por miedo o asco a todo. Solución de avestruz y de cobarde. Se trata de afrontar las cosas, no de huir. "Mejor un fin con miedo, que un miedo sin fin". Si te acabas lo interesante del foro a los diez minutos de mirar una vez al día, te pones a hacer otra cosa.

Cuida tu salud física y mental. Ambas son importantes. Haz ejercicio del que sea, solo o acompañado. El justo y necesario, nada de mazarte en el gimnasio a lo burro, sino lo que el cuerpo te pida y no te suponga llevar al cuerpo al límite. Come bien, nada de mierdas a deshoras ni basura. Bebe mucha agua y nada de mierdas azucaradas ni bebidas energéticas. Si bebes alcohol, con moderación.

En cuanto al mental, dedica tiempo a pensar, a poner en orden tu cabeza. Ahora mismo tu mente es una casa de mendigo con Diógenes, llena de mierda y cosas inútiles: haz limpieza, destierra pensamientos nocivos, intenta pensar con claridad, analizar tu vida, en qué te has equivocado, cuál ha de ser tu objetivo. Para ayudarte a esto, medita, vete a dar paseos por lugares tranquilos y silenciosos. También haz actividades que te tengan la mente ocupada y sean creativas o te enriquezcan espiritualmente. Nada de tele y pantallas improductivas; no es lo mismo mirar a zorras por redes sociales y jugar a mierdas que leer sobre filosofía o historia, por poner un ejemplo. Ahora estás en un Kairós. Si no sabes lo que es eso, busca y aprende; será mucho más sano y necesario para ti que soltar cuatro insultos en un foro a alguien que ni conoces.

Elige bien las amistades y si has de separarte de ellas, hazlo. En la vida los caminos se separan y se juntan. De mis amigos de cuando yo tenía veinte años sólo veo a uno. Hay que asumir esas cosas, frustraciones, fracasos, muertes de conocidos. Es la vida, te guste o no.


----------



## Anonimo23 (22 Jul 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Tú lo que eres es un débil mental, un bragas y un pussy l'anime.
> 
> Que te han pedido que te encierres en casa unos meses, rediós. Será un menoscabo generacional, pero no te ha tocado hacerles la guerra a los jemeres rojos sino esperar delante de Netflix a que las cosas se normalizaran un poco. Si no eres capaz de sobrevivir en tu cuarto eres tironucable y barrancolanzable hasta decir basta.
> 
> ...



sacate la polla bolchevique de la boca para hablar puto subnormal de mierda

el estar haciendo algo por muy mierda que sea te mantiene la cabeza ocupada

estar en casa sin hacer nada te vuelve loco


----------



## Poseidón (22 Jul 2022)

Pobriño covidiota. Le sento mal el encierro ilegal. Suerte tienes que no tener suficiente cerebro para ver todo lo que ha significado esta histeria colectiva a nivel nacional y sobre todo social. Que si te dieras cuenta hace tiempo que te hubieses colgado.


----------



## Tio_Serio (22 Jul 2022)

Un detalle para mantener la salud mental, últimamente el estado pretende meterse hasta en la sopa, en todos los rincones de la vida de la gente.

Pretende ser como papá, el que lo soluciona todo, indispensable: hay una pandemia, corred todos a que el estado os proteja. Hay una ola de calor, el estado regulará el consumo. En tu vida afectiva, el estado te dirá qué es correcto y qué no. Si tienes hijos, el estado tiene potestad para educarles y no puedes llevar la contraria. Etc etc.

Por desgracia, sólo promueve basura.

Así que toca reivindicarse como individuo, algo que lleva implicito recuperar el equilibrio mental, mejorar lo que está a nuestro alcance y vivir la vida como debe ser.


----------



## Padre_Karras (22 Jul 2022)

Por culpa de hipocondríacos de mierda como el llorica que abre el hilo me he tenido que ir a vivir al pueblo y llevar vida cuasi ermitaña. Y dice que esto ya se acaba jojojo no te queda nada, pipiolín. Esto no se acaba hasta que todos los tarados follavacunas palméis de cáncer de sida.

Y dice El Perro que quiere fundar comunidad rural de mañacos tipo Amish..me parto: Amish follavacunas y gayfriendly. No vengáis a dar por culo al rural, no es para vosotros, mejor quedaros encerrados en vuestros pisitos viendo la tele y poneros la cuarta, a ver si esta es la buena y dejáis de sufrir tanto de una puta vez.


----------



## toniguada (22 Jul 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> No se si es posible esa guerra. Al menos no en estos momentos. Pero ya me conformaria con una especie de PUEBLO DE JAN ESCORPIO
> 
> Vease, gente que compartimos unos valores y una vision del mundo fundaramos una comunidad estilo AMIS. No me refiero con sus costumbres, sino con su modus operandi de montarse un mundo paralelo donde los dejen vivir en paz a su ritmo
> 
> ...



Ya existe se llama "*La Comarca (The Shire)", el pueblo Hobbiton. 
Vaya película. *


----------



## HaCHa (22 Jul 2022)

Anonimo23 dijo:


> estar en casa sin hacer nada te vuelve loco



Es que hace falta ser muy subnormal para "estar en casa sin hacer nada". Por eso digo que el op es un débil mental.

Encerradito en casa te puedes sacar una carrera, preparar unas opos, mazar como un troll, trabajar venga chatis, crear venga obras de arte, cambiar de empleo, inflarte a facturar, empujarte venga pelis, libros, videojuegos... todo al teclao, que es como andamos aquí. Hay barra libre de mil mil.

¿Qué os pasa, que no sois capaces de teletrabajaros nada? Pues estáis apañaos, con la que viene.
Que entre las pandemias, el cambio climático y la crisis energética, se avecinan décadas de confinamiento domiciliario para casi todo el puto mundo. Y no es negociable, es lo que hay.


----------



## optimistic1985 (22 Jul 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> me gustaría masturbarme en público



Yo cago con la puerta abierta en baños públicos.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (22 Jul 2022)

*TE HODES*


----------



## R_Madrid (22 Jul 2022)

En toda mala situacion hay que mirar el lado positivo de las cosas o sucumbir a la depresion

Quizas sea necesario ser un poco retorcido para ello, pero no queda mas cojones

tu sabras


----------



## XXavier (22 Jul 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Y sí esto es un poco hilo desahogo porque esto es un foro de mierda que se supone que es anónimo, no estoy troleando ni gano nada con ello.
> 
> Todo lo que ha venido pasando, me ha hundido poco a poco hasta dejarme sin ni siquiera energías para salir adelante.
> El enorme miedo a contagiarse en 2020, porque igual no la palmas tú que eres joven, tienes miedo de tus padres, tus abuelos, tus tíos, ver como se alargaba todo sin fin, y como mentalmente te ibas a tomar por saco, encadenando cuadros de ansiedad. Perdida de amistades que no has vuelto a ver jamás, frustración de no poder realizar multitud de proyectos que tenías en mente, siento que he perdido la oportunidad de vivir experiencias vitales. Y mira que al principio me tome el primer confimamiento como una oportunidad para reinventarme y mejorar desde el encierro, pero con los meses acabe sucumbiendo.
> ...





Yo no te veo posibilidades de recuperación. Tienes los rasgos de debilidad y pesimismo propios del perdedor...


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (22 Jul 2022)

Humbaba El Terrible dijo:


> Perdona, no me siento identificado contigo, es mas, todo lo contrario, pienso que he tenido suerte, durante la pandemia estaba prácticamente de vacaciones, y encima recibía mi sueldo, estaba mas tiempo en casa con mis hijos y esposa, follaba mas a menudo, y claro, disfrutaba todos los días de una buena comida y cena hecha en casa.
> *
> He tenido problemas de salud, y la maldita tercera dosis casi me manda al hoyo, pero doy gracias a dios de estar vivo.*



¿Y para qué te emponzoñas 3 veces?

Seguro que luego vas raudo y veloz a por la 4ª

impresionante...


----------



## Tiresias (22 Jul 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Yo no te veo posibilidades de recuperación. Tienes los rasgos de debilidad y pesimismo propios del perdedor...



Más bien la cartera llena de lo que le pagan sus amos por escribir en internet, y ahora la extra la tienen segura con tanto como escriben, aquí son legión.

No han parado de abrir hilos dando pena de lo mal que están por culpa del coronatimo.

Hay que tener valor para seguir con la estafa con todo lo que está pasando.


----------



## ueee3 (22 Jul 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Y sí esto es un poco hilo desahogo porque esto es un foro de mierda que se supone que es anónimo, no estoy troleando ni gano nada con ello.
> 
> Todo lo que ha venido pasando, me ha hundido poco a poco hasta dejarme sin ni siquiera energías para salir adelante.
> El enorme miedo a contagiarse en 2020, porque igual no la palmas tú que eres joven, tienes miedo de tus padres, tus abuelos, tus tíos, ver como se alargaba todo sin fin, y como mentalmente te ibas a tomar por saco, encadenando cuadros de ansiedad. Perdida de amistades que no has vuelto a ver jamás, frustración de no poder realizar multitud de proyectos que tenías en mente, siento que he perdido la oportunidad de vivir experiencias vitales. Y mira que al principio me tome el primer confimamiento como una oportunidad para reinventarme y mejorar desde el encierro, pero con los meses acabe sucumbiendo.
> ...



Eres o has sido subnormal, a la par que un poco inmoral, siguiendo el juego de "hiii que contagia, a encerrarse" y has pagado por ello.

Te jodes. Intenta madurar tras arrepentirte de tus pecados y hacer acto de contrición.


----------



## Padre_Karras (22 Jul 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Es que hace falta ser muy subnormal para "estar en casa sin hacer nada". Por eso digo que el op es un débil mental.
> 
> Encerradito en casa te puedes sacar una carrera, preparar unas opos, mazar como un troll, trabajar venga chatis, crear venga obras de arte, cambiar de empleo, inflarte a facturar, empujarte venga pelis, libros, videojuegos... todo al teclao, que es como andamos aquí. Hay barra libre de mil mil.
> 
> ...



Eres carne de Gulag. Hasta puede que te den un carguito y todo en él por tu ciega obediencia y tengas derecho a un par de kilos más de insectos al mes.


----------



## zapatitos (22 Jul 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Y sí esto es un poco hilo desahogo porque esto es un foro de mierda que se supone que es anónimo, no estoy troleando ni gano nada con ello.
> 
> Todo lo que ha venido pasando, me ha hundido poco a poco hasta dejarme sin ni siquiera energías para salir adelante.
> El enorme miedo a contagiarse en 2020, porque igual no la palmas tú que eres joven, tienes miedo de tus padres, tus abuelos, tus tíos, ver como se alargaba todo sin fin, y como mentalmente te ibas a tomar por saco, encadenando cuadros de ansiedad. Perdida de amistades que no has vuelto a ver jamás, frustración de no poder realizar multitud de proyectos que tenías en mente, siento que he perdido la oportunidad de vivir experiencias vitales. Y mira que al principio me tome el primer confimamiento como una oportunidad para reinventarme y mejorar desde el encierro, pero con los meses acabe sucumbiendo.
> ...





En la selva humana no sobrevive el más fuerte sino el más hijo de puta. Y yo a las malas pues también puedo ser muy hijo de puta.

Saludos.


----------



## ueee3 (22 Jul 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Más bien la cartera llena de lo que le pagan sus amos por escribir en internet.
> 
> No han parado de abrir hilos dando pena de lo mal que están por culpa del coronatimo.
> 
> Hay que tener valor para seguir con la estafa con todo lo que está pasando.



no jodas que es CM. Entonces de poco inmoral que dije nada, es totalmente inmoral (salvo que nos argumente BIEN por qué no y podemos reconsiderarlo).

Asco de CMs.


----------



## HaCHa (22 Jul 2022)

Padre_Karras dijo:


> Eres carne de Gulag.



Y tú eres un memo atrapao en un incendio que sigue en estado de negación cuando las llamas le trepan por la pierna.


----------



## Rextor88 (22 Jul 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Llevamos este año mas muertos que en el 2020. Lo unico que se ha acabado, es el publicar los datos. Llevamos +40.000 muertos (y solo los oficiales) en lo que llevamos de año. Recuerda la que se lio por 200 muertos del 11M
> 
> Al que le toque que se joda y punto, pues no le importan los muertos absolutamente a nadie, siquiera a los hijos y cercanos de estos
> 
> ...



El covid nunca ha existido, es la gripe, más terrorismo político e informativo, más confinamientos injustificados, depresión, enfermedades no diagnostiadas y mala praxis médica. Ni más ni menos.

De hecho la gripe "dejó de existir" a partir de marzo de 2020:







Dejando esto al margen... Lo demás más o menos lo suscribo.


----------



## HaCHa (22 Jul 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> De hecho la gripe "dejó de existir" a partir de marzo de 2020:



Correcto, estuvimos a punto de erradicarla y extinguirla, gracias a los confinamientos estrictos y las medidas de profilaxis severas.
A día de hoy sigue prácticamente desaparecida.

Por desgracia, las aves urbanas, así como algunas de las migratorias, son un reservorio viral de muchas cepas, cosa que pronto repondrá la gripe convencional. Falta ver si lo que volverá a nuestro viroma será una cepa mucho más débil o si, por el contrario, cuando regrese el patógeno estará más encabronado que nunca.

La covid lo que ha hecho ha sido desplazar a la gripe lo mismo que la cucaracha americana desplazó a la europea. 

Esto lo entenderíais si supierais dos chorros de meao sobre todas estas cosas que tanto gustáis de pontificar.


----------



## eL PERRO (22 Jul 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> ¿Estamos viviendo la peor época en décadas? Si, pero te aseguro que ahi fuera las cosas no están tan mal, el foro exagera y amplifica todo



Es justo lo contrario. Las cosas en la sociedad entera se estan yendo a tomar por el reputisimo culo ala velocidad de la puta luz. Pero como salis ala calle y lo que os encontrais es a hordas de PUTAS Y MARICONES descerebrados con edades mentales de 6 años empinando el codo y sorbiendo lefas ajenos a como funciona el puto mundo real. Y luego estan los que como tu, quereis actuar como LOS VIOLINISTAS DEL TITANIC y pretender autoconvencerse de que no pasa nada aunque el puto barco tenga medio morro ya bajo las aguas y este apuntito de engulliros

Por muchas putas y maricones borrachos de mierda que veas por la calle ajenos a todo, la realidad no cambia

- El 60% de los nacimientos en europa son ya de NO BLANCOS. En una decada seremos minoria en nuestro propio continente

- Este pais ha sido salvajemente descapitalizado y tu poder adquisitivo es la mitad del que tenia tu padre con tu edad y 1/3 del que tenia tu abuelo

- Mas de la mitad de la gente sigue malviviendo, con precariedad laboral brutal, ingresos de pobreza, imposibilidad de acceso a vivienda propia, etc.

- Al continente entero se le esta empezando a aplicar el mismo plan de descapitalizacion que ha tenido exito aqui hasta hundirnos

- No solo nos estan arruinando sino que siguen y siguen y siguen INVADIENDO Y DESPIEZANDO este continente sin que nadie haga nada

- Ya no es posible estudiar integramente en español en ninguna region de España, y este pais habra sido dinamitado en 10 años

- La guerra de sexos con todas sus distopias de mierda de los mil generos inventados esta arrasando con la natalidad

- Siguen fabricando mas virus de laboratorio que enfermen a la gente para reducir la esperanza de vida a los 60 años, y que mueras tan pronto te sea imposible remar al ritmo de tambor que te marca tu negrero

- La gentuza ha sido subnormalizada, descerebrada y desvalorizada hasta convertirse en autentica ESCORIA SICOPATA que si le dan a elegir entre asesinar a su propia madre o quedare un viernes sin botellon, eligen asesinar a su propia madre


*¿Que las cosas no van mal? No me jodas rafa... NO ME JODAS RAFA...*


----------



## eL PERRO (22 Jul 2022)

afortunada dijo:


> Pues a mí en cambio, me ha resultado positivo, antes llegaba el fin de semana y tenía mil planes, mucha vida social, no descansaba, como un día me tuviera que quedar en casa me entraba ansiedad de estar desaprovechando un dia de fiesta ...
> Ahora me ha cambiado la mentalidad mucho, disfruto de mi casa, de quedarme una tarde viendo pelis, de dar un paseo por el campo. Odio las aglomeraciones, pero mucho, no me meto en un centro comercial ni que me paguen, apenas me compro ropa, cuando antes necesitaba comprar lo último que se había puesto de moda, voy siempre plana (de zapatos) y oye, que bien se va por la vida sin tacones! Y me siento más a gusto conmigo misma, más en paz, menos estresada, más de buen humor... No sé si será la pandemia o es que llega un momento que eso pasa, pero a mí me ha venido bien.



+10000


----------



## EL PeRRo. (22 Jul 2022)

quedarse DOS AÑOS ENCERRADO EN CASA saliendo solo a mamar pollas a la rotonda MANDA


----------



## eL PERRO (22 Jul 2022)

Eso no es lo que yo he dicho. El habitat del hombre civilizado es LA CIUDAD, que es donde se tiene que concentrar la gente para que la sociedad como tal evolucione, amen de para que haya eficiencia, y para que precisamente el campo no sea depredado. Pero es el habitat del hombre, mientras EL HOMBRE SEA DIGNO DE SER LLAMADO TAL. Cuando como ahora, el hombre ha sido transformado en LA PUTA PEOR ESCORIA, no queda otra sino ESCAPAR, como escapo todo el mundo de las ciudades tras la caida del imperio, y refugiarse en el campo de la ola destructiva que se lo esta llevando todo


----------



## Rextor88 (22 Jul 2022)

EL PeRRo. dijo:


> quedarse DOS AÑOS ENCERRADO EN CASA saliendo solo a mamar pollas a la rotonda MANDA



Me gusta esta nueva versión de el PERRO


----------



## eL PERRO (22 Jul 2022)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> Pretende ser como papá, el que lo soluciona todo, indispensable: hay una pandemia, corred todos a que el estado os proteja.



Si no fuerais como niñas rata chupapollas malcriadas caprichosas con retraso mental, no habria que trataros con paternalismo. Si todo se va a tomar por culo es precisamente porque ese paternalismo es insuficiente. Sobre todo, en la parte del castigo. Os hacen falta muchas ostias, MUCHISIMAS, para que este puto pais de mierda empezara a funcionar


----------



## Anonimo23 (22 Jul 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Es que hace falta ser muy subnormal para "estar en casa sin hacer nada". Por eso digo que el op es un débil mental.
> 
> Encerradito en casa te puedes sacar una carrera, preparar unas opos, mazar como un troll, trabajar venga chatis, crear venga obras de arte, cambiar de empleo, inflarte a facturar, empujarte venga pelis, libros, videojuegos... todo al teclao, que es como andamos aquí. Hay barra libre de mil mil.
> 
> ...



Estás flipadisimo y alejado de la realidad

hasta el calvo del frente obrero al que le comes la polla te hablaria de sentido comun


----------



## Anonimo23 (22 Jul 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Si no fuerais como niñas rata chupapollas malcriadas caprichosas con retraso mental, no habria que trataros con paternalismo. Si todo se va a tomar por culo es precisamente porque ese paternalismo es insuficiente. Sobre todo, en la parte del castigo. Os hacen falta muchas ostias, MUCHISIMAS, para que este puto pais de mierda empezara a funcionar



lo que tienen que hacer los viejos es palmar de una putisima vez


----------



## ueee3 (22 Jul 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Correcto, estuvimos a punto de erradicarla y extinguirla, gracias a los confinamientos estrictos y las medidas de profilaxis severas.
> A día de hoy sigue prácticamente desaparecida.
> 
> Por desgracia, las aves urbanas, así como algunas de las migratorias, son un reservorio viral de muchas cepas, cosa que pronto repondrá la gripe convencional. Falta ver si lo que volverá a nuestro viroma será una cepa mucho más débil o si, por el contrario, cuando regrese el patógeno estará más encabronado que nunca.
> ...



Podrías indicar el mecanismo por el que el Covid desplaza a la gripe?

Lo de la cucaracha americana y la europea es más fácil de entender, pero con virus no es tan fácil


----------



## vanderwilde (22 Jul 2022)

Estás muerto? Lo has escrito desde el otro barrio? No, pues entonces no des nada por perdido. 

Si yo contara mi vida algunos se preguntarían cómo sigo vivo.


----------



## HaCHa (22 Jul 2022)

Anonimo23 dijo:


> Estás flipadisimo y alejado de la realidad



Claaaaaaro, por eso lo peta tan duro el teletrabajo desde que empezó la pandemia. Por eso los centros de enseñanza virtual se están comiendo con patatas a los presenciales lo mismo que el comercio online se dispone a darle la puntilla al de toda la vida. Por eso ya nadie quiere ir al cine y por eso la chavalada ya socializa más por las redes sociales que en persona.

A día de hoy ya se hace casi todo más y mejor por Internet, y la cosa no ha hecho más que empezar.

Abandona los ochenta, so empanao. Y feliz navidad.


----------



## daesrd (22 Jul 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Y sí esto es un poco hilo desahogo porque esto es un foro de mierda que se supone que es anónimo, no estoy troleando ni gano nada con ello.
> 
> Todo lo que ha venido pasando, me ha hundido poco a poco hasta dejarme sin ni siquiera energías para salir adelante.
> El enorme miedo a contagiarse en 2020, porque igual no la palmas tú que eres joven, tienes miedo de tus padres, tus abuelos, tus tíos, ver como se alargaba todo sin fin, y como mentalmente te ibas a tomar por saco, encadenando cuadros de ansiedad. Perdida de amistades que no has vuelto a ver jamás, frustración de no poder realizar multitud de proyectos que tenías en mente, siento que he perdido la oportunidad de vivir experiencias vitales. Y mira que al principio me tome el primer confimamiento como una oportunidad para reinventarme y mejorar desde el encierro, pero con los meses acabe sucumbiendo.
> ...



Esta época, o te mata, o te hace más fuerte. Ánimo campeón!


----------



## Anonimo23 (22 Jul 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Claaaaaaro, por eso lo peta tan duro el teletrabajo desde que empezó la pandemia. Por eso los centros de enseñanza virtual se están comiendo con patatas a los presenciales lo mismo que el comercio online se dispone a darle la puntilla al de toda la vida. Por eso ya nadie quiere ir al cine y por eso la chavalada ya socializa más por las redes sociales que en persona.
> 
> A día de hoy ya se hace casi todo más y mejor por Internet, y la cosa no ha hecho más que empezar.
> 
> Abandona los ochenta, so empanao. Y feliz navidad.



hay una gran diferencia entre estar en tu casa haciendo cosas por que te salga de los huevos y a que te obligen a estar en casa

no todos tienen espacio para hacer ejercicio o es agradable ni tampoco están en algún sector con el que telebajar ni tampoco quieren ahcerse una carrera online de pinta y colorea que son las unicas que se pueden hacer y que son mas de 2 años puto subnormal de mierda

metes a la gente en una situación antinatural al 10000% y dices que son unos debiles por estar hasta la polla de esa situación

eres un hijo de la grandisima puta del mas alto calibre puto rojo de mierda


----------



## Anonimo23 (22 Jul 2022)

daesrd dijo:


> Esta época, o te mata, o te hace más fuerte. Ánimo campeón!



cual es la escultura de tu foto?


----------



## HaCHa (22 Jul 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Podrías indicar el mecanismo por el que el Covid desplaza a la gripe?



Pues porque la profilaxis que hemos desplegado (confinamientos, distancias sociales, mascarillas, geles hidroalcohólicos...) no consigue erradicar del todo al covid, que trabaja empleando muchos otros vectores de transmisión, como los aerosoles y los fomites. La gripe en cambio se ha quedado sin espacio para viajar con tanta medida de contención de la covid.

Y así es como unos patógenos desplazan a otros desde los tiempos de los dinosaurios. Los que tienen mayor morbilidad sobreviven a las contracciones de los vectores de transmisión, mientras que los que se quedan sin medios de diseminación y reservorios de almacenamiento se extinguen.

La gripe común nunca se extinguirá porque es muy zoonótica, pero sí parecen haberlo hecho muchas de las cepas que llevaban décadas haciéndose fuertes entre nosotros.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Jul 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Es justo lo contrario. Las cosas en la sociedad entera se estan yendo a tomar por el reputisimo culo ala velocidad de la puta luz. Pero como salis ala calle y lo que os encontrais es a hordas de PUTAS Y MARICONES descerebrados con edades mentales de 6 años empinando el codo y sorbiendo lefas ajenos a como funciona el puto mundo real. Y luego estan los que como tu, quereis actuar como LOS VIOLINISTAS DEL TITANIC y pretender autoconvencerse de que no pasa nada aunque el puto barco tenga medio morro ya bajo las aguas y este apuntito de engulliros
> 
> Por muchas putas y maricones borrachos de mierda que veas por la calle ajenos a todo, la realidad no cambia
> 
> ...



En el mensaje que citas no dije que no fuera mal, mencioné que era el peor momento en décadas. Todo lo que enumeraste es cierto. Lo que queria transmitir es que es cierto que en el foro se tiene mayor conciencia de los problemas del mundo de una forma mas realista, pero también hay cierto ambiente de derrotismo, entreguismo y mariconismo castrador que conviene evitar desconectandose de este al menos por temporadas. Simplemente intentaba animar un poco al chaval para que sacara coraje para seguir luchando y no se dejara contagiar por esa actitud de "ya no hay nada que hacer simplemente observemos como cae Roma en asiento de primera fila. "


----------



## Playero (22 Jul 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Y sí esto es un poco hilo desahogo porque esto es un foro de mierda que se supone que es anónimo, no estoy troleando ni gano nada con ello.
> 
> Todo lo que ha venido pasando, me ha hundido poco a poco hasta dejarme sin ni siquiera energías para salir adelante.
> El enorme miedo a contagiarse en 2020, porque igual no la palmas tú que eres joven, tienes miedo de tus padres, tus abuelos, tus tíos, ver como se alargaba todo sin fin, y como mentalmente te ibas a tomar por saco, encadenando cuadros de ansiedad. Perdida de amistades que no has vuelto a ver jamás, frustración de no poder realizar multitud de proyectos que tenías en mente, siento que he perdido la oportunidad de vivir experiencias vitales. Y mira que al principio me tome el primer confimamiento como una oportunidad para reinventarme y mejorar desde el encierro, pero con los meses acabe sucumbiendo.
> ...



No leas en exceso burbuja. Afecta a la mente la negatividad y el catastrofismo imperante.


----------



## Ds_84 (22 Jul 2022)

La pandemia ha sido el click definitivo y la constatación de toda la teoría conspiratoria denostada por Gobiernos y sociedad, materializada right before our very eyes.

A mi se me han acabado las conspiraciones en las que creer, porque se han acabado cumpliendo TODAS.

Cash, libertarianismo, naturaleza y Microestados.

talueC


----------



## HaCHa (22 Jul 2022)

Anonimo23 dijo:


> hay una gran diferencia entre estar en tu casa haciendo cosas por que te salga de los huevos y a que te obligen a estar en casa



¿Ah, sí? Explícamela pues.

A efectos prácticos da igual el motivo, la cosa es que toca estar en casa y si no estáis dispuestos a reinventaros y a adaptaros a la situación es vuestro puto problema. Deberíais resolverlo antes que volveros locos, protestar y lloriquear, que nadie os ha encerrado por joder y nadie gana nada con ello. Es fuerza mayor, por mucho que no lo queráis aceptar. Si en vez de comportaros como gente madura, resuelta, capaz y responsable preferís manteneros en estado de negación, sabed que la práctica totalidad de la sociedad se os va a poner cada día más en contra.



Anonimo23 dijo:


> no todos tienen espacio para hacer ejercicio o es agradable ni tampoco están en algún sector con el que telebajar ni tampoco quieren ahcerse una carrera online de pinta y colorea que son las unicas que se pueden hacer y que son mas de 2 años puto subnormal de mierda
> 
> metes a la gente en una situación antinatural al 10000% y dices que son unos debiles por estar hasta la polla de esa situación



Y ahora vas comerte cinco mierdas bien gordas, mira:

1. En menos espacio del que hace falta para desplegar un colchón te puedes hacer un superhombre haciendo calistenia. Por ejemplo.
2. Si tu sector profesional ha quedado destruido por los avances y transformaciones sociales te corresponde buscarte otro. Desde siempre.
3. La formación a distancia existe desde hace décadas y permite obtener algunos de los títulos más cotizados del mercado. Pregunta en derecho.
4. Las cuarentenas y los confinamientos son más viejos que el fuego y han salvado millones de vidas desde siempre. Son tan naturales como que hasta los animales los practican. Sin ir más lejos, un murciélago con covid se aleja del grupo y permanece quieto hasta que muere o se cura.
5. Débil es el que se viene abajo ante las dificultades.

Hale, nenazas, seguid llamando a la buambulancia.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (22 Jul 2022)

Otro multi del perro


----------



## eL PERRO (22 Jul 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Simplemente intentaba animar un poco al chaval para que sacara coraje para seguir luchando y no se dejara contagiar por esa actitud de "ya no hay nada que hacer simplemente observemos como cae Roma en asiento de primera fila. "



Es que lo que transmites con tu texto no es eso, sino la sensacion de que para ti, Roma ni arde, ni corre ningun peligro. Tu mensaje es el de las pequeñas turbulencias de ETApe. Y transmitir eso, casi es peor que el derrotismo

Los problemas lo primero que hay que hacer es RECONOCERLOS, sin tibiezas. Despues apartarte de ellos para que no te lleven a ti por delante. Y una vez a salvo en un refugio, tratar de buscar una solucion posible y a gente leal que te pueda ayudar a ello

La actitud acertada, aunque se le vaya un poco la bola, es la de calbolini. La tuya me estaba sonando a LLORADORA DE RIMEL, no pasa nada jijijij, el biru solo ecsiste en el foro, sal a zampar pollas y veras como no hay ni biru, ni peste de mono, ni sidra ni nada, y el que se muera que se joda ijijij"
(Que ya se que no querias decir eso, pero si suena a eso, y eso si que derrota y destroza)


----------



## Andr3ws (22 Jul 2022)

InigoMontoya dijo:


> A mi me salio una cara de belmez en la puerta del garaje de las malas vibraciones que hay
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1131258



No es una cara de Belmez. ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡Es la cara de Putin!!!!!!


----------



## EL PeRRo. (22 Jul 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Pues porque la profilaxis que hemos desplegado (confinamientos, distancias sociales, mascarillas, geles hidroalcohólicos...) no consigue erradicar del todo al covid, que trabaja empleando muchos otros vectores de transmisión, como los aerosoles y los fomites. La gripe en cambio se ha quedado sin espacio para viajar con tanta medida de contención de la covid.
> 
> Y así es como unos patógenos desplazan a otros desde los tiempos de los dinosaurios. Los que tienen mayor morbilidad sobreviven a las contracciones de los vectores de transmisión, mientras que los que se quedan sin medios de diseminación y reservorios de almacenamiento se extinguen.
> 
> La gripe común nunca se extinguirá porque es muy zoonótica, pero sí parecen haberlo hecho muchas de las cepas que llevaban décadas haciéndose fuertes entre nosotros.



JOJOOJOOJ


----------



## valensalome (22 Jul 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> Sí claro. Seguramente ha sido tu primer revés gordo en la vida. Y ojo: nada de lo que te voy decir implica quitarle importancia. Ha sido un tipo de revés para el que, simplemente, no estábamos preparados.
> 
> Pues como te diría la escuela estoica: recuerda que te vas a morir. Asúmelo. Ya. Que puedes darte todos los quebraderos de cabeza que quieras, que te puedes hacer la víctima, llenarte de ira, pero es que pasará.
> 
> ...



Y que se drogue un poco de vez en cuando para "olvidar"​


----------



## HaCHa (22 Jul 2022)

EL PeRRo. dijo:


> JOJOOJOOJ



Te veo sin argumentos, perro.


----------



## Tiresias (22 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Otro multi del perro



No me atrevía a ponerlo, gracias por hacerlo.

Qué aburrimiento, por favor!


----------



## eL PERRO (22 Jul 2022)

Anonimo23 dijo:


> lo que tienen que hacer los viejos es palmar de una putisima vez



¿Sabes cual es el problemon? Que hace años la gente que cagaba mensajes asi, eran trolazos. Pero ahora no lo sois. Sois asi de verdad

Las elites han cogido todo lo puto peor de la sociedad y lo han hecho realidad en las cabecitas agusanadas del 99% de la gente

Hoy dia hablas con la gente, y hay millones y millones de niños rata, que DE VERDAD tienen el sentimiento de desear que se mueran sus propios padres para poder quedarse ellos zampando pollas en el botellon y parasitando su herencia

Es asi de literal. Sois asi. Os han convertido de verdad en esa clase de despojos literalmente tironucables que mereceis ser descalabrados contra el puto bordillo


----------



## EL PeRRo. (22 Jul 2022)

ESO Y QUE SI SE MUERE MI MAMI A VER QUIEN ME PAGA LAS CAMPURRIANAS


----------



## Anonimo23 (22 Jul 2022)

Perfumerias Paco dijo:


> Los jovenzuelos tienen ansiedad por una gripecilla que se lleva solamente a abuelos e inmumodeprimidos jajajajajaja
> Todo lo que os pase os lo tenéis merecido que no tenéis cojones para nada palurdos.
> No sabéis ni por dónde os vienen las ostias. Que os han robado el presente y el futuro en vuestra puta cara y vais llorando por las esquinas en vez de salir a pegar palizas a concejales y funcionarios. Peleles y mariconas, si es que lo tenéis todo por Dios



Cuantos años tienes?


----------



## Abodroc (22 Jul 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Y sí esto es un poco hilo desahogo porque esto es un foro de mierda que se supone que es anónimo, no estoy troleando ni gano nada con ello.
> 
> Todo lo que ha venido pasando, me ha hundido poco a poco hasta dejarme sin ni siquiera energías para salir adelante.
> El enorme miedo a contagiarse en 2020, porque igual no la palmas tú que eres joven, tienes miedo de tus padres, tus abuelos, tus tíos, ver como se alargaba todo sin fin, y como mentalmente te ibas a tomar por saco, encadenando cuadros de ansiedad. Perdida de amistades que no has vuelto a ver jamás, frustración de no poder realizar multitud de proyectos que tenías en mente, siento que he perdido la oportunidad de vivir experiencias vitales. Y mira que al principio me tome el primer confimamiento como una oportunidad para reinventarme y mejorar desde el encierro, pero con los meses acabe sucumbiendo.
> ...



Yo me marché de España y mi salud mental se incrementó un 900%. Ahora he vuelto y todo está desmoronando se, este país se va al carrer, es el ambiente tío, y son cosas que no puedes cambiar solo con el poder del positivismo y el espíritualismo.

Ahora soy más proactivo que al marcharme, he ganado confianza y dinero, estoy preparándome para hacer una fp que me permita montar mi propio negocio (y vengo de carrera + máster de ciencias).

Para estar bien hay que aprender a estar bien con uno mismo sin depender de las cosas que te rodean, ni de las personas que te rodean, ni de las cosas que haces, esa es la única felicidad que no puede derrumbarse. Hay que perder miedo y salir de la zona de comfort sin mirar atrás.


----------



## auricooro (22 Jul 2022)

Humbaba El Terrible dijo:


> Perdona, no me siento identificado contigo, es mas, todo lo contrario, pienso que he tenido suerte, durante la pandemia estaba prácticamente de vacaciones, y encima recibía mi sueldo, estaba mas tiempo en casa con mis hijos y esposa, follaba mas a menudo, y claro, disfrutaba todos los días de una buena comida y cena hecha en casa.
> 
> He tenido problemas de salud, y la maldita tercera dosis casi me manda al hoyo, pero doy gracias a dios de estar vivo.



No eres joven, ya tienes mujer e hijos. Esto ha jodido a los jóvenes, sin trabajo, casapapis y sin chortina. Y ni siquiera te dejan salir de casa a desahogarte, a follar una lumi, a beber o a ir al gimnasio. 2 años perdidos para un joven.


----------



## Padre_Karras (22 Jul 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Y tú eres un memo atrapao en un incendio que sigue en estado de negación cuando las llamas le trepan por la pierna.



Mientras vosotros estabais encerrados en casita viendo la tele, yo salía cada dos por tres a zumbarme a alguna; incluso en pleno confinamiento conocí una enfermera malagueña, muy fogosa ella, que llevaba un cabreo de la ostia porque el novio le había dicho que era mejor no verse por un tiempo hasta que todo se normalizase, por eso de que trabajaba de enfermera. Tenía un culazo la malagueña y yo percutiéndome ese culito mientras el novio estaba encerrado en casa muerto de miedo como tú y el llorica ese que abre el hilo.


----------



## HaCHa (22 Jul 2022)

Padre_Karras dijo:


> Mientras vosotros estabais encerrados en casita viendo la tele, yo salía cada dos por tres



Yo no paré de currar. 
Vi morir despacito y mal como a doscientas personas en el proceso.


----------



## Padre_Karras (22 Jul 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Yo no paré de currar.
> Vi morir despacito y mal como a doscientas personas en el proceso.



¿ Eras el entubador que les daba el pasaporte ?

Ya decía yo que tú tendrías algún carguito por los servicios prestados.


----------



## Alatristeando (22 Jul 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> ¿Sabes cual es el problemon? Que hace años la gente que cagaba mensajes asi, eran trolazos. Pero ahora no lo sois. Sois asi de verdad
> 
> Las elites han cogido todo lo puto peor de la sociedad y lo han hecho realidad en las cabecitas agusanadas del 99% de la gente
> 
> ...



Toda la razón. Gente vaga y rancia esperando la muerte de sus padres para cobrar la herencia. He conocido casos en que a la mujer le dio un achuchón y mientras estaba en el hospital, los sobrinos ya la daban por muerta y entraron en la casa a ver qué se podían repartir. Tironucables es poco


----------



## Ally (22 Jul 2022)

Kabraloka dijo:


> ánimo, hay mucha gente que ha perdido la cabeza y todavía no lo sabe. Los efectos de la pérdida de contacto se notan a largo plazo.



Conozco mucha gente de psicólogos y psiquiatras


----------



## ueee3 (22 Jul 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Pues porque la profilaxis que hemos desplegado (confinamientos, distancias sociales, mascarillas, geles hidroalcohólicos...) no consigue erradicar del todo al covid, que trabaja empleando muchos otros vectores de transmisión, como los aerosoles y los fomites. La gripe en cambio se ha quedado sin espacio para viajar con tanta medida de contención de la covid.
> 
> Y así es como unos patógenos desplazan a otros desde los tiempos de los dinosaurios. Los que tienen mayor morbilidad sobreviven a las contracciones de los vectores de transmisión, mientras que los que se quedan sin medios de diseminación y reservorios de almacenamiento se extinguen.
> 
> La gripe común nunca se extinguirá porque es muy zoonótica, pero sí parecen haberlo hecho muchas de las cepas que llevaban décadas haciéndose fuertes entre nosotros.



En tal caso NO es como el caso de la cucaracha americana y la europea como dijiste, pues ahí nada tuvo que ver lo que llamas "medidas profilácticas".

En este caso tú crees que la gripe no puede actuar mediante aerosoles ni fomites, mientras que el Covid sí,  . Increíble, qué jeta le echas. Hasta pareces una parodia.


----------



## Dictadura Sanchista (22 Jul 2022)

Por culpa de anormales como tu estamos como estamos, enciérrate no vaya a ser que contagies a una hormiga y dejanos vivir a los demás.


----------



## Bibosenko (22 Jul 2022)

Humbaba El Terrible dijo:


> Perdona, no me siento identificado contigo, es mas, todo lo contrario, pienso que he tenido suerte, durante la pandemia estaba prácticamente de vacaciones, y encima recibía mi sueldo, estaba mas tiempo en casa con mis hijos y esposa, follaba mas a menudo, y claro, disfrutaba todos los días de una buena comida y cena hecha en casa.
> 
> He tenido problemas de salud, y la maldita tercera dosis casi me manda al hoyo, pero doy gracias a dios de estar vivo.



funcivago detected


----------



## mondeja (22 Jul 2022)

¿2 pésimos añitos y ya estás cagándote encima? El mundo ha sido así de horrible siempre, no hay nada nuevo bajo el sol. No esperes que cambie, aquí no hay regocijo sin depredación. Sólo la nada por sí misma te salva así que a estudiar el espíritu, no hay mucho más.

Pero para que no te piedras te dejo unas FAQ bien molonas del semejante truño que giñaste:



Squall Leonhart dijo:


> esto es un foro de mierda



Correcto.


Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Ahora aunque "se haya acabado"



No se ha acabado nada hijo de puta.


Squall Leonhart dijo:


> El enorme miedo a contagiarse en 2020, porque igual no la palmas tú que eres joven, tienes miedo de tus padres, tus abuelos, tus tíos



Lo siento por el retraso que me llevas, es normal estar tan deprimido siendo tan tonto.


Squall Leonhart dijo:


> También he notado como mucha gente tanto de mi entorno cercano como conocidos aparte del daño psicologico han quedado tocados físicamente, en 2 años han envejecido casi que 10, es brutalísimo



Los NPCs son así, más tontos que tú. Poco me parece, que al menos no han acabado en proyecto hombre.


----------



## eL PERRO (22 Jul 2022)

Alatristeando dijo:


> Toda la razón. Gente vaga y rancia esperando la muerte de sus padres para cobrar la herencia. He conocido casos en que a la mujer le dio un achuchón y mientras estaba en el hospital, los sobrinos ya la daban por muerta y entraron en la casa a ver qué se podían repartir. Tironucables es poco



Yo he llegado a ir a velatorios ultimamente, en los que igual han abierto la cortina al muerto alas 7 de la tarde, y a las 8.30 los propios hijos le han dicho a los asistentes que fueran desalojando que se iban. Y se han ido de cenita jijij con los amigos que habian acudido. Luces fuera, todo chapao, y se dejan alli al muerto en la nevera mientras se van a zampar rabos como si no hubiera pasado nada de nada ni les importara lo mas minimo

De verdad que quien vea normal la deriva sicopata en la que esta cayendo el mundo en PUTO PICADILLO esta aun peor


----------



## Abodroc (22 Jul 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Yo he llegado a ir a velatorios ultimamente, en los que igual han abierto la cortina al muerto alas 7 de la tarde, y a las 8.30 los propios hijos le han dicho a los asistentes que fueran desalojando que se iban. Y se han ido de cenita jijij con los amigos que habian acudido. Luces fuera, todo chapao, y se dejan alli al muerto en la nevera mientras se van a zampar rabos como si no hubiera pasado nada de nada ni les importara lo mas minimo
> 
> De verdad que quien vea normal la deriva sicopata en la que esta cayendo el mundo en PUTO PICADILLO esta aun peor



Qué le vamos a hacer, el muerto al hollo y el vivo al bollo. Solo los vivos se ofenden.


----------



## Kaito Edogawa (22 Jul 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Y sí esto es un poco hilo desahogo porque esto es un foro de mierda que se supone que es anónimo, no estoy troleando ni gano nada con ello.
> 
> Todo lo que ha venido pasando, me ha hundido poco a poco hasta dejarme sin ni siquiera energías para salir adelante.
> El enorme miedo a contagiarse en 2020, porque igual no la palmas tú que eres joven, tienes miedo de tus padres, tus abuelos, tus tíos, ver como se alargaba todo sin fin, y como mentalmente te ibas a tomar por saco, encadenando cuadros de ansiedad. Perdida de amistades que no has vuelto a ver jamás, frustración de no poder realizar multitud de proyectos que tenías en mente, siento que he perdido la oportunidad de vivir experiencias vitales. Y mira que al principio me tome el primer confimamiento como una oportunidad para reinventarme y mejorar desde el encierro, pero con los meses acabe sucumbiendo.
> ...




Deja de pagar la cuota de internet, al menos tres meses. Te aseguro que tu cerebro buscará formas de entretenerse sí o sí, y de paso ahorras dinero.

Y lo de entrar aquí para insultar y desfogar... en serio, habla por ti, PERRO.


----------



## AbrilSinFlores (22 Jul 2022)

Más fuerte que nunca, contra peor lo paso más fuerte salgo, no tengo ni idea que coño será pero me vengo arriba, desde joven luchando contra todo, mira encuéntrate a ti mismo, cabeza alta, mira a la cara a todo el mundo tu no eres menos que nadie, sacá la fuerza que tienes dentro, seguro que remontas.


----------



## HaCHa (22 Jul 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> En este caso tú crees que la gripe no puede actuar mediante aerosoles ni fomites, mientras que el Covid sí,



La gripe con esos vectores no presenta ni un 10% de la velocidad que el covid. Aparte, es que además transmite cargas mucho menores. Lee un poquito The Lancet, anda, y aprende algo útil de una vez.

La gripe está a años luz, entre otras cosas porque ni siquiera resiste esta calor. Es un influenzavirus estacional muy conocido por todos los sistemas inmunes de toda la especie. Si a los catetos os parece lo mismo es porque emplea los vectores típicos de las infecciones víricas, como la mayoría de las infecciones víricas.


No tienes ni puta idea pero sigues dando la turra con lo mismo tras dos años.


----------



## HaCHa (22 Jul 2022)

Padre_Karras dijo:


> ¿ Eras el entubador que les daba el pasaporte ?



Faltan aliens en tu peli.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (22 Jul 2022)

Turguéniev dijo:


> Mira yo había conseguido curro, empezaba un lunes. Me llaman el domingo, cierran Italia (iba a trabajar con turistas en España). Resultado, sin curro y encerrado. Luego gracias a Dios conseguí mejor curro, pero me tiré esos meses jodido. La frustración dale salida. Yo me he abierto un blog donde escribo sobre sociedad 6 movidas contemporáneas. Ayuda a desfogarse de una forma creativa sin estar cagàndote en todo. Si tienes vocación por algo, dale caña. De todo se sale, SIEMPRE.
> 
> Un saludo.



Gracias por tomarte el tiempo de dejar una respuesta, toda la razón del mundo, a la frustración hay que darle salida o te consume.


Muchas gracias por los ánimos


----------



## medion_no (22 Jul 2022)

Jamás crei en pandemias ni pandumias he seguido haciendo vida normal 100% excepto cuando miraba un madero. Fin.


----------



## OtroCONSPIRANOICO (22 Jul 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Claaaaaaro, por eso lo peta tan duro el teletrabajo desde que empezó la pandemia. Por eso los centros de enseñanza virtual se están comiendo con patatas a los presenciales lo mismo que el comercio online se dispone a darle la puntilla al de toda la vida. Por eso ya nadie quiere ir al cine y por eso la chavalada ya socializa más por las redes sociales que en persona.
> 
> A día de hoy ya se hace casi todo más y mejor por Internet, y la cosa no ha hecho más que empezar.
> 
> Abandona los ochenta, so empanao. Y feliz navidad.



Por eso en unos años la mayoría de la gente vivirá sus vidas dentro del metaverso, controlados por una CORPORACIÓN. 
Espero que lo de "rojo cabrón" de tu título sea una ironía, porque sería muy absurdo un rojo cabrón lamiendo el culo a META y a Alphabet.


----------



## Roberto Malone (22 Jul 2022)

En este mismo hilo hay enmierdadores profesionales, (uno ha comentado varias veces) enfermos mentales que son un pozo psíquico que no emiten nada positivo y ensucian psicológicamente al que los lee.

Tu cuerpo/mente reacciona. Hazle caso. Evita el foro un tiempo. Hay foreros que lo hacen casi inconscientemente, otros por obligación.

Respecto a lo del Covid, no eres el único. Mantente fuerte y con valores. Un saludo.


----------



## Jevitronka (22 Jul 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Gracias por tomarte el tiempo de dejar una respuesta, toda la razón del mundo, a la frustración hay que darle salida o te consume.
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias por los ánimos



A los jóvenes os han jodido bien con la pandemia. Si me hubiera pillado con 18 o 19 me hubiera subido por las paredes. Realmente por una cosa o por otra a todos nos ha jodido proyectos y planes que teníamos, y no hablo de fiesta.

Pero vamos, tienes toda la vida por delante para hacer lo que te dé la gana, no desesperes ni por un momento. Aprovecha a hacer ahora mismo lo que no pudiste hacer en esos dos años.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (22 Jul 2022)

Roberto Malone dijo:


> En este mismo hilo hay enmierdadores profesionales, (uno ha comentado varias veces) enfermos mentales que son un pozo psíquico que no emiten nada positivo y ensucian psicológicamente al que los lee.
> 
> Tu cuerpo/mente reacciona. Hazle caso. Evita el foro un tiempo. Hay foreros que lo hacen casi inconscientemente, otros por obligación.
> 
> Respecto a lo del Covid, no eres el único. Mantente fuerte y con valores. Un saludo.



Tengo a todos los trolacos, rojos, pseudojudios, kremilimitas, follanglos, no ecsiten loz biruz, y demás ralea de desequilibrados, en el permaignore para siempre, si quieren leer mis mensajes y rabiar es su problema, me la suda bastante la verdac, procuro leer a la gente con dos dedos de frente


----------



## Civuyk (22 Jul 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Entiendo perfectamente lo que dices, y no te quito razón, pero si me pongo a pensar que todo es una mierda y que todo el mundo se ha convertido en una basura, igual me termina matando de verdad y esa no es idea.
> 
> 
> Si hubiese alguna posibilidad inmediata de irme a vivir pasadomañana a una cabaña en el monte en el sur del KANADA o en los Alpes Baváros y que le den a todo el mundo, lo haría sin pensar, de momento tengo que irme organizando poco a poco.



No creo que encontraras la felicidad en ninguna cabaña ni dentro de ningún árbol. Hay una verdad que con el tiempo vas a tenr que asumir, la vida no tiene ni un objetivo ni un sentido, las expectativas te matarán si no vas con cuidado. Con respecto a Internet y este foro tienes toda la razón.


----------



## REDDY (22 Jul 2022)

InigoMontoya dijo:


> A mi me salio una cara de belmez en la puerta del garaje de las malas vibraciones que hay
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1131258



La cara de Putler, que miedo.


----------



## HaCHa (22 Jul 2022)

OtroCONSPIRANOICO dijo:


> Por eso en unos años la mayoría de la gente vivirá sus vidas dentro del metaverso, controlados por una CORPORACIÓN.
> Espero que lo de "rojo cabrón" de tu título sea una ironía, porque sería muy absurdo un rojo cabrón lamiendo el culo a META y a Alphabet.



Yo sólo digo que os lo habéis cargado todo y que ahora nos toca volver a las cavernas, pero de otro modo.
Y no es negociable, es supervivencia.


----------



## OtroCONSPIRANOICO (22 Jul 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Yo sólo digo que* os lo habéis cargado todo* y que ahora nos toca volver a las cavernas, pero de otro modo.
> Y no es negociable, es supervivencia.



Tengo pinta de trabajar en el foro económico mundial o de ser asistente al bilderberg? 

¿A quienes te refieres con esa segunda persona en plural?


----------



## HaCHa (22 Jul 2022)

OtroCONSPIRANOICO dijo:


> ¿A quienes te refieres con esa segunda persona en plural?



Tanto el cambio climático como el colapso económico como la crisis energética son culpa de la derecha.
Puedes ser un rojo de mierda o ser de los malos. No hay más.


----------



## mxmanu (22 Jul 2022)

Bueno pues de eso trata la selección natural, los débiles se van a tpc y los fuertes fisica y mentalmente continúan.


----------



## OtroCONSPIRANOICO (22 Jul 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> 1. Tanto el cambio climático como el colapso económico como la crisis energética son culpa de la derecha.
> 2. Puedes ser un rojo de mierda o ser de los malos. No hay más.



Te voy a contar un secreto: NO tengo un pelo de derechas. Soy de generaciones anteriores del movimiento anti-nom.
Tampoco soy un rojo, y mucho menos de la absurda moda giliprogre implantada por el sistema.

Puedes ser un dicotómico de mierda, o tener criterio y personalidad propia porque SÍ HAY MÁS

Creo que la *inmensa mayoría de ideologías de masas fueron creadas por los mismos* para mantener a la peña enfrentada y distraida.


Pero joder, en estos tiempos no gobierna la derecha precisamente, no se han podido cargar nada. Espérate a que gobierne frijol o quizá frijol-box y ya si eso...

Los 25.000 millones que se han destinado al ministerio de igualdad y no a infraestructura aquífera, antiincendios, energética, agrícola, o digo más, a infraestructura sanitaria en tiempos de plandemia... ¿La Irena Montera es de derechas o qué polladas estás diciendo?

y explícame cómo cojones una minoría disidente puede causar un cambio climático o una crisis económica o una crisis energética...

Creo que *a esa mentalidad tuya SÍ se le podria culpar de la mierda en la que se ha convertido la sociedad,* aunque no te culparía de crear crisis económicas ni plandemias ni terceras guerras mundiales. Solo de tragar mentiras cual profesional del deeptroath.

Sigue dividiendo y polarizando la sociedad con tu visión. SIGUE DEFENDIENDO AL SISTEMA EN SU FASE CAPITALISTA, "rojo" que no ha leido ni a marx.
Y sigue llamando fajzista a cualquiera que no piense como tú.


Vaya pedazo de mierda de mentalidad gastas, *los que pensáis así dais la razón a los del polo opuesto cada vez que abrís la boca. 
Puta espiral cíclica de cancer social, *sois los culpables de que el 1% que ostenta el 80% de la riqueza y el poder mundial nos joda al 99%

Respondo a tus estupideces solo porque me ha asombrado el nivel de IGNORANCIA que has concentrado en dos afirmaciones cortas. Pero no voy a perder el tiempo en hacerte unas cuantas matizaciones reeducativas.

Vaya escoria de cerebro... ponte la 5º dosis antes de que termine el año, en serio, harás un bien a la sociedad.

EDITO: ¿Por casualidad tú eras sanitario? Ponte también las 2 contra el adrenomono. Haz bien de cardio las primeras semanas de inocularte las del covid, y ponte el movil en el bolsillo delantero del pantalón, y el router en el bolsillo trasero. Ponte a comer azucar para animarte cuando necesites dopamina. Bebe cocacola a diario. Emparéjate con alguna feminazi, es más, cásate con ella sin separación de bienes.

No estás ni a la altura del betún y *debería darte vergüenza creerte que te representa en algo el anarcoprimitivista de tu avatar*. Eres el postmoderno cancer social de jack

El ser más memo, lerdo y negado que he leido en todo burbuja.


----------



## Epsilon69 (22 Jul 2022)

No hay nada que hacer, nada se puede hacer para luchar contra el destino.

En España va a llover sangre.


----------



## Sonico (22 Jul 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Y sí esto es un poco hilo desahogo porque esto es un foro de mierda que se supone que es anónimo, no estoy troleando ni gano nada con ello.
> 
> Todo lo que ha venido pasando, me ha hundido poco a poco hasta dejarme sin ni siquiera energías para salir adelante.
> El enorme miedo a contagiarse en 2020, porque igual no la palmas tú que eres joven, tienes miedo de tus padres, tus abuelos, tus tíos, ver como se alargaba todo sin fin, y como mentalmente te ibas a tomar por saco, encadenando cuadros de ansiedad. Perdida de amistades que no has vuelto a ver jamás, frustración de no poder realizar multitud de proyectos que tenías en mente, siento que he perdido la oportunidad de vivir experiencias vitales. Y mira que al principio me tome el primer confimamiento como una oportunidad para reinventarme y mejorar desde el encierro, pero con los meses acabe sucumbiendo.
> ...



No deberias ver como negativo tener un sitio donde descargarte.

Date una vuelta. Cómete unos hojaldres y volverás a sentirte bien.
Yo ya veo a toda la gente igual que antes.
Playas abarrotadas, fiestas, conciertos.


----------



## Escombridos (22 Jul 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Si existiese una especie de monasterio-templo grecorromano mañaco, me metería de cabeza sin pensar por lo menos una temporada.



Los bares Paco mierda hacen un poco la misma función que un monasterio, una vez que entras ese ambiente te atrapa y te engacha, cuando sales de eso eres un hombre nuevo, de pelo en pecho y vacunado contra mil plagas.

No en serio, así como tú habrán muchos, date golpes en el pecho todas las mañanas y tírate a la vida, a comértela que son dos días.


----------



## Morototeo (22 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> A mi los dos años de confinamiento, no me han supuesto ningun sacrificio, vivo en el campo y he seguido haciendo vida normal al 99% y sin contagiarme ni una pvta vez.



+1


----------



## Archetet (22 Jul 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Tanto el cambio climático como el colapso económico como la crisis energética son culpa de la derecha.
> Puedes ser un rojo de mierda o ser de los malos. No hay más.



Las personas que han diseñado nuestro sistema son notablemente más inteligentes que tú. Saben que alguien que viva dentro de un marco con capacidad de decisión, y tenga cosas (llámalo bienes, llámalo derechos) es una persona que se mantendrá dentro de la línea, sin suponer una amenaza.

Una persona sin nada que perder, sí es una amenaza potencial.

Aunque no te dé para entenderlo, a nadie le conviene criminalizar a un colectivo político por cómo piensa. Cada colectivo insulta y desprecia al otro, pero dentro de unos márgenes muy definidos, salir de esos márgenes, no lo haría nadie. Yo soy una persona que no gana nada siendo violenta, anti-social o terrorista. Al contrario: perdería. 

Ahora bien, si mañana van a detenerme, y a encerrarme sin juicio, solo por pensar, nada me impediría tirar cóctels molotovs a tu casa, secuestrar a tu familia y meterla en algún zulo donde pudiera estar seguro de que morirían de sed, o cualquier otra barbaridad, ya sea en defensa o en venganza. 

La izquierda y la derecha son marionetas para niños. Tú eres un niño, no comprendes como el malvado Skeletor aún sigue en pie y He-Man no puede con él. Solo lo devuelve al castillo, ¡pero nunca lo mata! ¿Cómo puede ser? Pues porque es una serie, idiota, que vive de sacarte el dinero y manteniéndote en tu sitio contándote historias. Por eso la historia nunca se acabará. 

Cuando crezcas, avisa, y charlamos como gente mayor.


----------



## damevenenooooo (22 Jul 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Si te tuviera delante te juro por la guarra de tu puta madre que te sacaba los putos ojos con las manos



hazte una tila o algo tronco


----------



## MaGiVer (22 Jul 2022)

Mi secreto para afrontar la realidad.


Es que estoy muerto. Muerto en vida desde hace mucho. Años, diría yo. Pero no estilo calvo con Seat Ibiza color nevera que fantasea con el suicidio de camino a un centro comercial. Tengo mujer, trabajo y una cierta estabilidad. Estoy muerto en el sentido de que veo la futilidad de todo, que me...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## urano (22 Jul 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Y sí esto es un poco hilo desahogo porque esto es un foro de mierda que se supone que es anónimo, no estoy troleando ni gano nada con ello.
> 
> Todo lo que ha venido pasando, me ha hundido poco a poco hasta dejarme sin ni siquiera energías para salir adelante.
> El enorme miedo a contagiarse en 2020, porque igual no la palmas tú que eres joven, tienes miedo de tus padres, tus abuelos, tus tíos, ver como se alargaba todo sin fin, y como mentalmente te ibas a tomar por saco, encadenando cuadros de ansiedad. Perdida de amistades que no has vuelto a ver jamás, frustración de no poder realizar multitud de proyectos que tenías en mente, siento que he perdido la oportunidad de vivir experiencias vitales. Y mira que al principio me tome el primer confimamiento como una oportunidad para reinventarme y mejorar desde el encierro, pero con los meses acabe sucumbiendo.
> ...



La historia que emocionó a espilber


----------



## weyler (22 Jul 2022)

Que blando eres


----------



## djvan (22 Jul 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Y sí esto es un poco hilo desahogo porque esto es un foro de mierda que se supone que es anónimo, no estoy troleando ni gano nada con ello.
> 
> Todo lo que ha venido pasando, me ha hundido poco a poco hasta dejarme sin ni siquiera energías para salir adelante.
> El enorme miedo a contagiarse en 2020, porque igual no la palmas tú que eres joven, tienes miedo de tus padres, tus abuelos, tus tíos, ver como se alargaba todo sin fin, y como mentalmente te ibas a tomar por saco, encadenando cuadros de ansiedad. Perdida de amistades que no has vuelto a ver jamás, frustración de no poder realizar multitud de proyectos que tenías en mente, siento que he perdido la oportunidad de vivir experiencias vitales. Y mira que al principio me tome el primer confimamiento como una oportunidad para reinventarme y mejorar desde el encierro, pero con los meses acabe sucumbiendo.
> ...



Levántate todas las mañanas, aséate vístete y sal al mundo..

has perdido todo, ese es el resumen de tu historia , eso te convierte en imparable porque no temes perder nada, con lo que puedes conseguir lo que quieras.

Solo espero que cuando levantes el vuelo que lo harás ayudes a otros que no lo hayan conseguido y con todos los hijos de puta con los que te cruces que son los responsables de esta mierda de vida que han provocado, no tengas piedad ni detslle alguno con ellos.

la buena gente tiene que empezar a ayudarse y empujar a lis hijos de puta a la caverna de la que nunca debieron salir.


----------



## Otrasvidas (22 Jul 2022)

El sufrimiento que están infligiendo las Langostas a las clases productivas es incalculable. Y ya lo último es que, además de apoyar que se obligue a cerrar negocios, no trabajar y prohibir la diversión, no cedan un sólo ápice de sus prerrogativas.


----------



## Anonimo23 (22 Jul 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Y sí esto es un poco hilo desahogo porque esto es un foro de mierda que se supone que es anónimo, no estoy troleando ni gano nada con ello.
> 
> Todo lo que ha venido pasando, me ha hundido poco a poco hasta dejarme sin ni siquiera energías para salir adelante.
> El enorme miedo a contagiarse en 2020, porque igual no la palmas tú que eres joven, tienes miedo de tus padres, tus abuelos, tus tíos, ver como se alargaba todo sin fin, y como mentalmente te ibas a tomar por saco, encadenando cuadros de ansiedad. Perdida de amistades que no has vuelto a ver jamás, frustración de no poder realizar multitud de proyectos que tenías en mente, siento que he perdido la oportunidad de vivir experiencias vitales. Y mira que al principio me tome el primer confimamiento como una oportunidad para reinventarme y mejorar desde el encierro, pero con los meses acabe sucumbiendo.
> ...



dime por privado donde vives y te paso el contacto del grupo PATRIOTA mas cercano para que vayas haciendo comundiad


----------



## HaCHa (23 Jul 2022)

Archetet dijo:


> Cuando crezcas, avisa, y charlamos como gente mayor.



Enhorabuena por haber cumplido al fin los dieciocho, campeón.
Ya puedes ir a la cárcel.


----------



## little hammer (23 Jul 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Y sí esto es un poco hilo desahogo porque esto es un foro de mierda que se supone que es anónimo, no estoy troleando ni gano nada con ello.
> 
> Todo lo que ha venido pasando, me ha hundido poco a poco hasta dejarme sin ni siquiera energías para salir adelante.
> El enorme miedo a contagiarse en 2020, porque igual no la palmas tú que eres joven, tienes miedo de tus padres, tus abuelos, tus tíos, ver como se alargaba todo sin fin, y como mentalmente te ibas a tomar por saco, encadenando cuadros de ansiedad. Perdida de amistades que no has vuelto a ver jamás, frustración de no poder realizar multitud de proyectos que tenías en mente, siento que he perdido la oportunidad de vivir experiencias vitales. Y mira que al principio me tome el primer confimamiento como una oportunidad para reinventarme y mejorar desde el encierro, pero con los meses acabe sucumbiendo.
> ...



Un día de estos quedamos y nos ponemos un par de rayas


----------



## eL PERRO (23 Jul 2022)

Escombridos dijo:


> Los bares Paco mierda hacen un poco la misma función que un monasterio



pero que DESPOJO eres


----------



## eL PERRO (23 Jul 2022)

lonc estori


----------



## Ebonycontractor (23 Jul 2022)

Pero tu sabes que son los templarios, jesuitas, masones? Toda la mierda que tenemos es gracias a ellos!


----------



## Humbaba El Terrible (23 Jul 2022)

Bibosenko dijo:


> funcivago detected



Hola, no soy funcivago, estuve visitando la oficina una vez por semana y trabajando a distancia, ordenes de arriba.


----------



## Fadrique Alfonso de Doria (23 Jul 2022)

Me nvtre


----------



## Humbaba El Terrible (23 Jul 2022)

auricooro dijo:


> No eres joven, ya tienes mujer e hijos. Esto ha jodido a los jóvenes, sin trabajo, casapapis y sin chortina. Y ni siquiera te dejan salir de casa a desahogarte, a follar una lumi, a beber o a ir al gimnasio. 2 años perdidos para un joven.



En eso tienes razón, disculpa la confusión, es solo que puedo hacer prácticamente todo lo que un joven puede, incluso follar sin tener que usar viagra.


----------



## Abrazafarolas (23 Jul 2022)

Iníciate en el mundillo de la bici de montaña, a mi me sacó del pozo


----------



## Humbaba El Terrible (23 Jul 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> ¿Y para qué te emponzoñas 3 veces?
> 
> Seguro que luego vas raudo y veloz a por la 4ª
> 
> impresionante...



Hola @VOX o DERROICIÓN, gracias por leer mi post y por contestar. Siento que debo explicar porqué me emponzoñe, lo primero es que no podía quedarme sin trabajo, mi empleador exigía que todos estuvieran vacunados o a la calle, y tengo esposa e hijos, lo segundo es que el gobierno también nos obligaba a través de coerción y de negarnos la entrada a lugares públicos y privados, sin la tarjeta de vacunas no era posible ir al supermercado, o entrar al banco.


----------



## jiren (23 Jul 2022)

pues ve al psicologo/psiquiatra si lo necesitas y para adelante, a mi lo unico que me ha pasado es que el tema del certificado covid me ha hecho cogerle asco a medio mundo.


----------



## ivanito (23 Jul 2022)

Humbaba El Terrible dijo:


> Perdona, no me siento identificado contigo, es mas, todo lo contrario, pienso que he tenido suerte, durante la pandemia estaba prácticamente de vacaciones, y encima recibía mi sueldo, estaba mas tiempo en casa con mis hijos y esposa, follaba mas a menudo, y claro, disfrutaba todos los días de una buena comida y cena hecha en casa.
> 
> He tenido problemas de salud, y la maldita tercera dosis casi me manda al hoyo, pero doy gracias a dios de estar vivo.



Dices que has tenido suerte y la vacuna te ha destrozado vivo.
Menos mal.


----------



## Humbaba El Terrible (23 Jul 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Dices que has tenido suerte y la vacuna te ha destrozado vivo.
> Menos mal.



Estuve en tratamiento un par de semanas, al pasar los días me fui recuperando, ya estoy al 110%, puedo correr, nadar, jugar tenis, hacer katas, etc.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (23 Jul 2022)




----------



## jake (23 Jul 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Y sí esto es un poco hilo desahogo porque esto es un foro de mierda que se supone que es anónimo, no estoy troleando ni gano nada con ello.
> 
> Todo lo que ha venido pasando, me ha hundido poco a poco hasta dejarme sin ni siquiera energías para salir adelante.
> El enorme miedo a contagiarse en 2020, porque igual no la palmas tú que eres joven, tienes miedo de tus padres, tus abuelos, tus tíos, ver como se alargaba todo sin fin, y como mentalmente te ibas a tomar por saco, encadenando cuadros de ansiedad. Perdida de amistades que no has vuelto a ver jamás, frustración de no poder realizar multitud de proyectos que tenías en mente, siento que he perdido la oportunidad de vivir experiencias vitales. Y mira que al principio me tome el primer confimamiento como una oportunidad para reinventarme y mejorar desde el encierro, pero con los meses acabe sucumbiendo.
> ...



Te aseguro que es mejor desahogarse en grupos de Facebook y Twitter que en este tugurio


----------



## Butters (23 Jul 2022)




----------



## Gotthard (23 Jul 2022)

Joder con la generación de cristal. Al leer el titulo me imaginaba a alguien reventado con una pericarditis y una insuficiencia renal condenado a dialisis por el coronavirus y las vacunas. Que un joven sano venga con unas letanias propias de un sexagenario con la salud quebrada y completamente solo en la vida arruinado tras un divorcio letal es que tiene tela marinera.

Te queda toda una vida por delante para vivir tu vida de mejor manera.

Te recomendaría que te fueras a una obra de peón caminero, allí vas a conocer a autenticos FILOSOFOS y te van a enderezar a base de bien, y ganaras algo de dinero y te pondras fibrao a tope de palear asfalto hirviendo y grava polvorienta en pleno agosto.


----------



## Gotthard (23 Jul 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Dices que has tenido suerte y la vacuna te ha destrozado vivo.
> Menos mal.



Hay cosas mucho peores. 

Yo tambien pase lo mio, ingreso incluido y pronostico chungo de bilateral, pero decidi que no me salia de los cojones morirme y perderme ver crecer a mis hijas asi que aguante el tirón. Mi mayor aflicción con la pandemia fue cuando sali del virus y con una baja guay de 3 meses me la tuve que pasar en mi casa de Madrid viendo necflis porque me cerraron los bares los muy hijos de puta (cierres que al final consegui saltarme yendome a trabajar a paises menos dictatoriales).

Tuve suerte: sobreviví. Y me podria echar un tenis con @Humbaba El Terrible si no fuera porque con mis lorzas bien trabajadas soy un puto muro impenetrable al fondo de la pista.


----------



## Archetet (23 Jul 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Enhorabuena por haber cumplido al fin los dieciocho, campeón.
> Ya puedes ir a la cárcel.



Desde los 17 años estoy diagnosticado de esquizofrenia (tengo 29). No, no puedo ir a la cárcel, soy inimputable. Como mucho, el juez me manda unos días interno al hospital para regularizar mi situación, y luego a casita.


----------



## Scarjetas (23 Jul 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Y sí esto es un poco hilo desahogo porque esto es un foro de mierda que se supone que es anónimo, no estoy troleando ni gano nada con ello.
> 
> Todo lo que ha venido pasando, me ha hundido poco a poco hasta dejarme sin ni siquiera energías para salir adelante.
> El enorme miedo a contagiarse en 2020, porque igual no la palmas tú que eres joven, tienes miedo de tus padres, tus abuelos, tus tíos, ver como se alargaba todo sin fin, y como mentalmente te ibas a tomar por saco, encadenando cuadros de ansiedad. Perdida de amistades que no has vuelto a ver jamás, frustración de no poder realizar multitud de proyectos que tenías en mente, siento que he perdido la oportunidad de vivir experiencias vitales. Y mira que al principio me tome el primer confimamiento como una oportunidad para reinventarme y mejorar desde el encierro, pero con los meses acabe sucumbiendo.
> ...



Llevas razon, esto les ha venido mucho mejor que poner al dictador de turno


----------



## .Kaikus (23 Jul 2022)

Archetet dijo:


> Desde los 17 años estoy diagnosticado de esquizofrenia (tengo 29). No, no puedo ir a la cárcel, soy inimputable. Como mucho, el juez me manda unos días interno al hospital para regularizar mi situación, y luego a casita.



En todas las carceles hay un pabellon psiquiatrico, puedes ser inimputable, pero te sacan de la calle rapido.


----------



## .Kaikus (23 Jul 2022)

Que alguien me explique esto, @Squall Leonhart siempre supuse que era una multi de Pvtolini, @Paquito Jeffers otros comentan que es Qvalicion, pero el unico que le dice calvicion es @eL PERRO







PD- Conclusion, @Squall Leonhart esta amargado por no txupar pollas durante 2 annios es la marca blanca del Nini.


----------



## Escombridos (23 Jul 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> pero que DESPOJO eres



Pata despojo tu que no eres capaz de pillar la ironía. Así va el mundo.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (23 Jul 2022)

Anonimo23 dijo:


> Cuantos años tienes?



74


----------



## HaCHa (23 Jul 2022)

Archetet dijo:


> Desde los 17 años estoy diagnosticado de esquizofrenia (tengo 29). No, no puedo ir a la cárcel, soy inimputable. Como mucho, el juez me manda unos días interno al hospital para regularizar mi situación, y luego a casita.



¿Y qué quieres, un premio? ¿Que me cuadre o algo?
Yo despacho a diario con deshechos clínicos de tu calibre, muchacho, a mí tu tragedia personal y tu invalidez me la repanfinflan soberanamente.


----------



## HaCHa (23 Jul 2022)

Aich, qué pereza da contestar a toda la gente que te amenaza con matarte o pegarte en los hilos como estos.
Es patético.

A ver si os metéis de una puta vez en la cabeza que el que es peligroso no lo es por Internet.


----------



## lucky starr (23 Jul 2022)

Yo he sabido adaptarme bien, aunque me ha hecho un poco más solitario y me cuesta más quedar con mis amigos.

Pero vamos, que me pude quedar en una casa con jardín y con una chortina. Folle mucho y bien.


----------



## SexyVIcky (23 Jul 2022)

No me he leído todos los mensajes,pero mi aportación es que yo también estoy hecha polvo.No estás solo,somos muchos los que estamos muy muy muy muy quemados.Dejar de entrar al foro puede ser positivo por un tiempo porque aquí hay gente que solo suelta mierda y negatividad.Pero,vuelve.No encontrarás mejor información que aquí.Es siempre mejor saber aunque duela,que no saber y estar como un tonto solo viendo el massmierda.
Te diría que todo es temporal y va a ir a mejor,pero no es verdad.Debes asimilar y prepararte para lo peor.Si no ocurre,pues de Puta madre.Si ocurre,tu estarás preparado para tirar para adelante lo que puedas.Eso es lo que hago.Y ya está.No podemos influir ni modificar lo que nos quieran echar encima.


----------



## OtroCONSPIRANOICO (23 Jul 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Aich, qué pereza da contestar a toda la gente que te amenaza con matarte o pegarte en los hilos como estos.
> Es patético.
> 
> A ver si os metéis de una puta vez en la cabeza que el que es peligroso no lo es por Internet.



Peligroso es que tú trabajes en sanidad

¿Cuánta gente te habrás cargado o le habrás jodido la salud "cumpliendo protocolos" mercenario?


----------



## HaCHa (23 Jul 2022)

OtroCONSPIRANOICO dijo:


> Peligroso es que tú trabajes en sanidad
> ¿Cuánta gente te habrás cargado o le habrás jodido la salud "cumpliendo protocolos" mercenario?



Peligroso es que te lean a ti incluso en pozas de pus como esta.

Porque pontificas y sojuzgas de manera lapidaria sin tener la menor puta idea de lo que es trabajar en sanidad, o de lo que son los protocolos y cómo y para qué se acatan.

Pero lo gordo es que tragéis a pies juntillas con esa diarrea mental de que el personal sanitario le jode la salud sistemáticamente a la gente sin más. ¿En serio os pensáis que un empleado promedio puede tirarse venga meses cargándose a la gente porque patata, como el que lava y sin liarla? ¿Que la peña sigue órdenes como si formara parte de un ejército a pie de guerra y ni las cuestiona ni se siente responsable de sus actos? ¿En serio os han lavado tanto el cerebro que os creéis que una simple auxiliar de enfermería, que es una pringá que ha estudiado menos que un cocinero, puede estar meses y meses viendo cómo se le mueren los yayos cuando hace X sin acabar volviéndose loca, suicidándose, desobedeciendo o acudiendo a los medios o a los tribunales? ¿De verdad pensáis que la gente sigue con su vida como si nada, se mira al espejo todos los días para lavarse la cara al despertarse sin venirse abajo y se dice "piro otra vez al ambulatorio a expender y administrar muerte consabida porque donde manda patrón no manda marinero"? ¿En qué puta cabeza podrida entra algo así, por el amor de San Dios Torero? ¿De verdad os creéis que los 162.463 profesionales que ejercen la sanidad en España llevan dos años y cuatro meses inmersos en una serie de operaciones de exterminio o de mala praxis y aquí no salta ni un automático? ¿En serio sois tan rematadamente imbéciles y estáis tan jodidos de la cabeza como para pensaros que toda esa gente no se entera de lo que hace, o que lo hace pero no habla con sus familiares y amigos de lo que realmente está haciendo?

¿Sí, de verdad pensáis eso? ¿No es que os pagan para escribir monstruosidades, os lo creéis de verdad?
¿Y qué tenéis? ¿Doce años de edad mental efectiva, o esquizofrenia?


----------



## OtroCONSPIRANOICO (23 Jul 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Peligroso es que te lean a ti incluso en pozas de pus como esta.
> 
> Porque pontificas y sojuzgas de manera lapidaria *sin tener la menor puta idea de lo que es trabajar en sanidad,* o de lo que son los protocolos y cómo y para qué se acatan.



EL HEROE SANITARIO 

He estado unas cuantas veces en hospitales y salvo porque sería indecencia incluso se podría ligar con unas cuantas enfermeras por su nivel de JIJIJAJISMO en el trabajo.
No te niego que están repletos de clientela aterrorizada que piensa que tiene viruela de mono por un dolor de cabeza, *la cola para mandarles de vuelta a su casa con paracetamol sean enfermos o sean hipocondríacos sé que es larga.*
El sistema que mete 25.000millones a irene montero y no a hospitales, + esos protocolos asesinos, los critico por igual.
*Tú solo cumples órdenes, protocolos+mercenarios= reducción de población.*

Y no te confundas, respeto y aprecio a muchos sanitarios, no todos son iguales, LOS HAY HIPOCRÁTICOS Y LOS HAY MERCENARIOS
(Deberías entender esta dicotomía, es igual que esas perlas que suelta tu cerebro pronunciando "O eres rojo o eres de los malos")
Conozco numerosos sanitarios disidentes, algunos disidentes desde el principio y otros desde que les sentó mal la vacuna.
Seguro que en tu entorno hay unos cuantos, cuyas voces seguro que te gustaría silenciar, ridiculizarles, ir clavándoles pequeñas astillas de toxicidad aunque sean tus compañeros (ejkqe serán de derechas si disienten de la OMS y las 6 dosis)

Hazte unos tiktoks pero cuando te mires al espejo di en voz alta "Hay que inocular niños y embarazadas", "mi trabajo me da dineros"


----------



## ivanito (24 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Llegarán en breve hambrunas, ruina económica, desabastecimiento generalizado de comida y suministros, atentados terroristas, ataques nucleares, incendios que arrasan cultivos y pueblos, más plandemias, terremotos y tsunamis, estados de sitio y de excepción, guerras y revueltas civiles, miedo, sufrimiento, desesperanza, angustia, desaparición de familias enteras por las ponzoñas, incertidumbre, depresión, fuego, muerte, caos y destrucción.
> 
> Bienvenido al Apocalipsis.



Poco me parece.


----------



## ivanito (24 Jul 2022)

Buscate una mujer con tetazas y muslazos y piérdete en ellos.
Si eres gay métete un buen pepino por donde amargan los idem y luego llama al 112 para que te lo saquen. Tendrás un buen recuerdo.

Ahora en serio, quédate 2 minutos mirando fijamente este . 
Y ahí encontrarás la solución a todos tus problemas.


----------



## ivanito (24 Jul 2022)

Archetet dijo:


> Desde los 17 años estoy diagnosticado de esquizofrenia (tengo 29). No, no puedo ir a la cárcel, soy inimputable. Como mucho, el juez me manda unos días interno al hospital para regularizar mi situación, y luego a casita.



Si no puedes ir a la cárcel, a desbrozar montes 12/7/365


----------



## XRL (24 Jul 2022)

Butters dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1132427



pero si tu abres hilos igual


----------



## Squall Leonhart (24 Jul 2022)

little hammer dijo:


> Un día de estos quedamos y nos ponemos un par de rayas



Gracias por la invitación pero yo soy un alfota, no me meto esas mierdas


----------



## Epsilon69 (24 Jul 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Gracias por la invitación pero yo soy un alfota, no me meto esas mierdas



En la vida no vayas de nada, que ya serán los demás los encargados de colocarte las etiquetas.


----------



## HaCHa (24 Jul 2022)

OtroCONSPIRANOICO dijo:


> es igual que esas perlas que suelta tu cerebro pronunciando "O eres rojo o eres de los malos"



Si no crees que todas las personas merecen las mismas oportunidades, eres de los malos.
Si no crees que se debe garantizar el reparto del mínimo vital para que todas las personas puedan tener una vida digna, eres de los malos.
Si no crees en la igualdad entre las personas indistintamente de su género, nacionalidad, color de la piel o tendencias sexuales; eres de los malos.
Si no crees que debe haber educación, sanidad, derecho y seguridad garantizadas para todos, eres de los malos.

Esto es así de simple y no admite réplica. La superioridad moral no la he inventado yo, es la base de toda ética. Y la ética se estudia desde hace miles de años. No va a colar si te pones a enredar las cosas, no es algo que admita ambages ni maniobras. O estás por asegurar una vida decente para todos tus semejantes o soy tu superior moral. Sin más. Porque tú aspiras a medrar a costa de lo que necesitan los demás para sobrevivir, y eso es predatorio y desaprensivo.



OtroCONSPIRANOICO dijo:


> Conozco numerosos sanitarios disidentes, algunos disidentes desde el principio y otros desde que les sentó mal la vacuna.



Ah, los "disidentes"... esa gente que ni reune pruebas ni tampoco valor para alzar la voz y acudir a los medios, a los colegios oficiales o a los tribunales.

Esto es, los cuatro magufos que han terminado infiltrados en un colectivo profesional de los más numerosos del país, gente que carece de evidencias probatorias y de la capacidad de defenderlas; vuestros héroes falsarios, que siempre salen a relucir en estas conversaciones y en absolutamente ningún otro sitio. La gente que os representa ni puede demostrar un carajo, siquiera consigue un conteo estadístico de los casos que han pasado por sus manos que les pueda dar la razón, o justificar cierta sospecha. Esto es, que sólo se trata de fauna incauta que os ha comprado la paranoia, y os lo dice a vosotros pero con la boca pequeña. Porque en el fondo sabe que no son más que sensaciones subjetivas, y no hechos. Y eso es todo cuanto tenéis. Así os luce el pelo.

Luego están los que se han puesto en pie de guerra porque les sentó mal la vacuna. Esto es, que tuvieron molestias mucho más nimias que si hubieran pillado el virus, y poco más. La cruda realidad es que la reacción adversa a las vacunas más dura que se ha podido estudiar es una hepatitis autoinmune que han cogido 27 personas en toda España: una de ellas murió de fallo hepático, otra tuvo que ser transplantada y las otras 25 superaron la reacción a los pocos días sin consecuencias. Y no hay más. Las vacunas pueden causar inconvenciencias y eso ha encabronado a algunos, pero hablamos de una gravedad irrelevante a nivel estadístico.


----------



## Fargo (24 Jul 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Buscate una mujer con tetazas y muslazos y piérdete en ellos.



Me encantan estos consejos de Burbuja, dile también que se busque un maletín de 1 millón de euros y que lo disfrute.


----------



## sikBCN (24 Jul 2022)

Yo antes de la pandemia estaba de puta madre y ahora lo sigo estando, pero sí que es cierto que en general la sociedad y la gente me da muchísimo asco, y ahora ya no les paso una y les meto 4 gritos a la mínima, porque me tienen hasta los cojones.

En ese aspecto sí que es cierto que tal vez no esté tan tranquilo como antes ya que al ser consciente que estoy rodeado de auténticos subnormales profundos es muy difícil ser empático con auténticos miserables y gente tan repugnante que no defendió su libertad y fueron auténticos tragacionistas de mierda.

Supongo que se me pasará.


----------



## Ponix (24 Jul 2022)

El plandemias


----------



## ivanito (24 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Me encantan estos consejos de Burbuja, dile también que se busque un maletín de 1 millón de euros y que lo disfrute.



Era una broma y así lo indiqué, le dije que la solución a sus males estaba en la meditación y la contemplación.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (24 Jul 2022)

srandemonico dijo:


> Léete este libro, hijo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias, le echare un vistazo.


----------



## eL PERRO (24 Jul 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> noseqe



Cuentate algo interesante que llevo unos dias desmoralizao


----------



## Poseidón (24 Jul 2022)

sikBCN dijo:


> Yo antes de la pandemia estaba de puta madre y ahora lo sigo estando, pero sí que es cierto que en general la sociedad y la gente me da muchísimo asco, y ahora ya no les paso una y les meto 4 gritos a la mínima, porque me tienen hasta los cojones.
> 
> En ese aspecto sí que es cierto que tal vez no esté tan tranquilo como antes ya que al ser consciente que estoy rodeado de auténticos subnormales profundos es muy difícil ser empático con auténticos miserables y gente tan repugnante que no defendió su libertad y fueron auténticos tragacionistas de mierda.
> 
> Supongo que se me pasará.



Ves, lejos de una depresion o esas mierdas, eso que cuentas es lo que me sucede a mi. Es duro verse rodeado de subnormales y mas sabiendo que uno mismo no es que sea la jet set de la inteligencia.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (25 Jul 2022)

djvan dijo:


> Levántate todas las mañanas, aséate vístete y sal al mundo..
> 
> has perdido todo, ese es el resumen de tu historia , eso te convierte en imparable porque no temes perder nada, con lo que puedes conseguir lo que quieras.
> 
> ...



Gracias nano, toda la razón


daesrd dijo:


> Esta época, o te mata, o te hace más fuerte. Ánimo campeón!



Gracias crack


OtroCONSPIRANOICO dijo:


> Saludos @Squall Leonhart (no debemos ser muy dispares en edades si ambos conocimos el FFVIII, o te gustan los clásicos, yo fui de la generación de la PS1), intentaré aportarte un granito de arena por si te sirviera.
> 
> En mi caso, llevo desde el 2008 (aunque empecé a encontrar indicios en el 2004, aún adolescente) siendo un "conspiranoico" y "preocupado" por lo que a mis ojos(conspiranoicos quizá) era el surgimiento del Nuevo Orden Mundial, que implicaba una brutal reducción de la mayor parte de la población mundial. Para que te hagas una idea de la pesadilla, en mi firma hay un trailer de una peli que intentaron sacar en 2009, que no salió porque mataron al director y a su familia mientras la producía, las escenas que verás en ese trailer salvando que es en el escenario EEUU donde la población está armada, era la preocupación que he tenido durante la mitad de mi vida prácticamente, aunque siempre me decía que una guerra biológica o nuclear era demasiado, que el "enemigo" no era tan extremadamente psicópata... Que ingenuo que era aquel yo hasta que llegó el 2020 jaja.
> Incluso intenté llevar una vida común sin fijarme en estas cosas, entre el 2015 y el 2020 pues ya llevaba una vida "adulta", aunque en torno al 2011 yo ya tenía como un "doctorado en conspiranoias" de tantísimas horas de estudio con estos temas.
> ...



Lo de escribir es una tremenda manera de desfogarse. De alguna manera si estás tan harto y tan quemado que te quedas todo pa ti y no se lo cuentas a nadie, lo expulsas.


ivanito dijo:


> Era una broma y así lo indiqué, le dije que la solución a sus males estaba en la meditación y la contemplación.



Bah, eso es muy fácil, no hagas caso a los usuarios pesimitas fatalistas. Esto es la hostia.


----------



## Orooo (25 Jul 2022)

Pues yo me estoy nutriendo


----------



## Squall Leonhart (25 Jul 2022)

Angelillo23 dijo:


> Conozco a varios... perdóname la expresión, inútiles como tú. Personas manipulables que se lo creen todo, y que han sacrificado años de su vida "porque había que arrimar el hombro". Te hablo de estos que salía 0 de casa, que duchaba la compra con lejía, o que directamente ni se acercaba a menos de 2 metros de ti aunque llevase ffp2+quirúrgica. Que conste, nunca me alegraría del mal ajeno. Pero es que ese perfil de persona sin criterio es una bomba de relojería esperando que alguien le meta en la cabeza lo que debe pensar.
> 
> Ahora, año y poco después, cuando han acabado poniéndose malos ellos y su familia, y lo han pasado tan tranquilos en casa como un resfriado se dan cuenta que se han pasado los mejores años de su juventud encerrados y con miedo, que la vida no espera, y que han hecho el canelo. Gente que como dices ha envejecido x 3, o que psicológicamente está muy muy tocada y medicándose.
> 
> ...



Te agradezco que te hayas dado la molestia de dejar el ladrillo.

En fin, yo no es que este dando muchos detalles de mi vida privada, pero has supuesto muchas cosas sobre mí. Tendré en cuenta lo que has puesto.


----------



## eL PERRO (26 Jul 2022)

Angelillo23 dijo:


> Ahora, año y poco después, cuando han acabado poniéndose malos ellos y su familia, y lo han pasado tan tranquilos en casa como un resfriado se dan cuenta que se han pasado los mejores años de su juventud encerrados y con miedo



Y como tu no te has muerto, los +50 millones que si se han muerto, pues QUE SEEEEE JJJJJJJJJODAN QUE A TI NADIE TE DEJA UN VIERNES SIN BOTELLON

Ojala, de verdad, te lo digo desde lo mas profundo de mi ser. Ojala algun dia alguien os de a ti, y a toda la puta escoria enferma sicopata malnacida hija de la gran puta como tu, todo EL DOLOR de la mayor EXTREMA VIOLENCIA que mereceis recibir

No moriros sedados y ahogados en vuestras propias babas, tal como habeis condenado a morir a tantisimos por vuestra total y absoluta falta de adultez, no. Mereceis morir con ABSOLUTO PAVOR, encerrados en un sotano durante meses, deseando no haber nacido


----------



## Squall Leonhart (29 Jul 2022)

Cito aquí para que se vea de lo que se me acusa.


eL PERRO dijo:


> Tu cagas tus hilos lloriqueando porque no te han dejao comer pollas en 2 años, y te das palmaditas en los webos con los niños rata que se burlan de los 250.000 asesinatos que han cometido. A ellos, quienes te desprecian, les das las palmitas. Y a mi que soy el unico que te respeta, me tiras las burlitas. Tipico del perfil COBARDE, INGRATO, ANTONIOALCANTAROSO que es el perfil medio social de este pais. Chupapollas con quienes temes, ogro y tirano con quienes te aprecian
> 
> Con mis hilos de la anatolia y mis millones de visitas, ya he hecho mas por el mundo de lo que haran jamas el 99% de escoria que por desgracia puebla este piojoso pais
> 
> Pero si te molestan, insisto en que avises y hago una reforma del ignore rapidito para que no tengas que volver a sufrirlos



Y dale ¿CUÁNDO me he burlado de ti? Yo solo te estoy diciendo que es una puta mierda inútil, que no sirve para nada, que yo no lo voy a hacer, que haya tú si quieres, y has saltado ofendido como si me hubiese cagado en tu familia o algo, me has malentendido bastante, pero vamos tomatelo como quieras. Tú crees que yo gano algo aquí quejandome de cosas que no puedo controlar.


Todavía ni sé qué cojones me quieres decir, me has citado en un hilo diciendome no sé qué, y yo he dado mi opinión, simplemente he dicho que me da puto asco este foro de mierda inútil, que es jodidamente tóxico, y joder ahora lo veo claro.


Además, tú qué coño sabrás de detalles mi vida personal, que no doy porque no quiero mencionar directamente a 3eras personas de mi entorno, para estar diciendo que me voy de botellón y tal, faltandome el respeto, tú crees en serio que a mi me importa una reverenda mierda quedarme sin salir a discotecas durante un año, ¿TÚ CREES A MI ME IMPORTA UN PUTO CARAJO TODO ESO? Joder ojalá eso fuese lo más jodido, tú qué cojones sabrás de lo que me ha tocado pasar en mi vida, si ni me conoces, lo que contaba en este hilo no es ni mitad de todo porque no me gusta dar detalles de mi vida privada, tú que coño sabrás de lo que me ha tocado pasar estos dos últimos años, o mejor dicho lo que le ha tocado pasar a algunas personas cercanas a mí.


Se ve que te ha tocado vivir hasta ahora una vida bastante fácil y entre almohadones, porque se te nota lo jodidamente piel fina que eres, ya veo normal que pases el día quejandote de tus problemas personales con gente de tu entorno (para que luego vayas llamando llorones a otros), que en cuento no te gusta cualquier gilipollez de alguien lo empiezas a putear, y así has quedado.


Y lo siento pero no todo el mundo se puede encerrar en el monte y aislarse de la sociedad, y no ver más a tu familia ni amigos cercanos, te comportas igual que los niños rata narcicitos esos, que le den a todos, que yo hago lo que me da la gana y el que se muera que se joda; el resto, la gente cívica de verdad tenemos responsabilidades para con los nuestros.



Pero vamos, haz lo que te de la puta gana nano, eres un payaso y estás diciendo gilipolleces sin sentido faltando al respeto gravemente, me suda entre mucho y bastante las pelotas y además, ni te conozco.


----------



## eL PERRO (29 Jul 2022)

Que si, que haces lo que hace el tipico español ANTONIOALCANTARA INGRATO Y COBARDON, congraciarse con la escoria y pagar sus frustraciones con los unicos que le tienen respeto. Como los tipicos antoñitos que se tragan todos los sapos ante el jefe, ante los vecinos hijoputas o ante la escoria con la que se cruzan por la calle, y luego le vomitan todo el veneno a su mujer y sus hijos

Yo te estaba enlazando hilos con valores y perspectivas con toda mi buena intencion y tu te pones a hacerme burlitas como un subnormal, sin venir a putisimo cuento de nada. Solo que andas rabiosito y la pagas conmigo porque soy el unico que te lee, y necesitas ofender a alguien para sentirte que no estas muerto en vida. Como cuando me vas intentando provocar (ridicula y bufonamente) con la cuenta principal. Y yo, te lo dije hace muchos años, no le tolero desprecios a la gente que le doy aprecio. Tender una mano y que te la escupan es algo muy feo. Y contigo ya van varias

Claro que mas culpa tengo yo, por seguirte el juego y hacer como si tus putos multis no fueran multis


----------



## Squall Leonhart (17 Sep 2022)

Hasta nunca, atpc


----------



## medion_no (17 Sep 2022)

Mi consejo es que medites y to esa mierda, si en serio. Leete el arte de permanecer sentado de John Daidoo Loori y cambia el puto chip. Nadie lo va a hacer por ti el mundo se va a la puta.


----------



## XRL (17 Sep 2022)

OtroCONSPIRANOICO dijo:


> Peligroso es que tú trabajes en sanidad
> 
> ¿Cuánta gente te habrás cargado o le habrás jodido la salud "cumpliendo protocolos" mercenario?



esa peli pinta bien,habrá que verla


----------



## XRL (17 Sep 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> A mi los dos años de confinamiento, no me han supuesto ningun sacrificio, vivo en el campo y he seguido haciendo vida normal al 99% y sin contagiarme ni una pvta vez.



yo igual pero en mi cueva de doritero,total para lo que hay ahí fuera xD


----------



## aron01 (17 Sep 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Ahora aunque "se haya acabado"



Aquí estás equivocado, la plandemia le queda como mínimo 2 años más, recuerda que los pinchazos son reconocidos como tratamientos experimentales y la 1a fase dura mínimo 4 años.
Hace un par de días ya salieron "expertos" ingleses criticando a la OMS y a los países, es decir ya tienen datos suficientes para ver resultados y como orientar a los líderes para los siguientes pasos.
Mental y socialmente han conseguido su objetivo, reducir la población, crear miedo y caos, y sobretodo dependencia gubernamental. La situación se tambalea y no por culpa de Putin, el tablero es amplio y están acelerando los acontecimientos, y todavía quedan 8 años para la fecha prometida.
No sé qué edad tienes, pero debes saber que al final la vida es saber sobrevivir bien ante cualquier situación, si quieres tener un objetivo o dar sentido a tu vida, tú mismo, pero al final cae el telón y se acabó.
Anímate y lo dicho, sobrevive lo mejor posible, todo es un teatro.


----------



## pabloMM (9 Oct 2022)

jiren dijo:


> pues ve al psicologo/psiquiatra si lo necesitas y para adelante, a mi lo unico que me ha pasado es que el tema del certificado covid me ha hecho cogerle asco a medio mundo.



Psiquiatras para que te den mil mierdas y te dejen hecho mierda? Algo de terapia y mucho aire libre.


----------

